# Anfänger verursacht laut Bergamont Stauchung im Mountainbike



## MarUVra (23. Februar 2014)

Große Enttäuschung über Bergamont macht sich breit.
-- Aber der Reihe nach--
Mein 16jähriger Sohn hat letztes das Freeriden für sich entdeckt. Nachdem er mit seinem alten Bike ein paar Mal auf dem "Berg" war, stellte er fest,ein neues müsse her. Es wurden sämtliche Fachzeitschriften wie Freeride, Mountainbike und andere studiert. Schnell wurde ihm klar, dass sein Konfigeld herhalten muss. Zunächst wollte er sich ein gut gebrauchtes kaufen, aber ich konnte ihn überzeugen, dass es besser ist, sich ein Neues zu kaufen -wegen Garantie und Gewährleistung. Da wir "Rand Hamburger" sind lag es natürlich nahe, ein Bergamont zu kaufen.-Schließlich könnte man ja bei Fragen oder Defekten direkt zum Hersteller fahren.
In der Freeride stieß er dann auf die Anzeige von Jehlebikes. --Bergamont Big Air 6.2 -- Das sollte es sein.
Bestellt und ca. 14 Tage später geliefert. Aus Zeitmangel konnter er nicht all zu oft fahren.
Im Dezember wollte er sein Bike dann mal so richtig reinigen. Mit großen Entsetzen stellte er fest, dass die rechte Querstrebe über der Schwinge (ist mit zwei Schrauben befestigt) extrem unter Spannung stand. Beim Lösen der Schraube schnellte die Strebe ca. 2,5 cm in Richtung Reifen. Da es aber nur die eine Strebe war, rief ich am nächsten Tag bei Jehlebikes an um zu erfragen, ob es so seine Richtigkeit hätte. Um das Ganze noch etwas anschaulicher zu machen , schickten wir auch noch Fotos mit beiden Streben zu. Jehlebikes sagte uns, dass es werder ein Montage- noch ein Verpackungsfehler sei. Es könnte nur durch einen Unfall oder Sturz passiert sein. Da mein Sohn aber keinen Sturz oder Unfall hatte liegt der Fehler auch nicht bei uns . Die Strebe ist schließlich nach außen verbogen und das kann weder bei einem Sturz noch beim Unfall passieren und Schrammen sind auch nicht vorhanden. Bei Jehlebikes kamen wir nicht weiter, als ein Anruf ei Bergamont. Fotos hin Mail her. Wir hörten die gleichen Anworten wie bei Jehlebikes. Wir sollten das Bike doch mal zu einem Händler in unserer Nähe bringen. Gemacht getan. Der Händler schickte dann auch noch ein paar Bilder zu Bergamont. Zwei Tage später der Schock für meinen Sohn. Bergamont hat dem Händler mitgeteit, das es keinen Austausch gibt nur einen neuen Rahmen zu Kulanzpreis von 600,00 Euro. Ich wieder bei Bergamont angerufen mit dem Vorschlag das Beike vorbei zu bringen. Kein Interesse. Da die Dame mir auch erkärte,dass sie nicht über Fachkenntnisse verfügt und immer nur das übermittelt, was der Service ihrer klärt, war es mir nach weiteren Gesprächen langsam wirklich zu blöd. Ich bat die Dame mich bitte zur Geschäftsleitung durch zu stellen. Sie sagte mir dann, dass keiner da ist. Also bat ich um Rückruf. -- und was sie mir dann sagte war wirklich der Gipfe. Die Geschäftsleitung würde mich mit Sicherheit nicht zurück rufen, es liegt nicht in ihrem Interesse und sei ach nicht gewollt sich mit Kunden auseinander zu setzen.

"Danke" Bergamont , für die außerordentliche Kundenfreundlichkeit
haha -_-

Jetzt sind einige Tage verstrichen. Es gab einige Mails mit dem Bergamont Support, die uns aber auch nicht weiter gebracht haben. Jetzt sagt man, dass das Bike eine, vom meinem Sohn verursachte, Stauchung haben soll. In der selben Mail lobte man die gut Qualität des *Mountianbike Big Air 6.2 . *--- Nochmals zur Erinnerung. Mein Sohn ist Anfänger--ergo keine großen Sprünge daher auch keine große Belastung, und er wiegt 70kg, also kann das Gewicht auch nicht Schuld sein.
Stellt sich mir noch die Frage, ob ich meinen Sohn überhaupt noch mit dem Bergamont (sollte es irgendwann mal wieder hergestellt sein) auf den Berg lasse. Wenn das jetzt schon "Stauchungen" aufweist, was passiert dann noch?
Marcel


----------



## Dennis32 (23. Februar 2014)

Was für'n Laden!!
Wenn das Rad keinerlei äusserliche Beschädigungen hat, schon mal über den weg mit dem RA nachgedacht, so ein Brief kann schon mal helfen.
Magst du mal 1/2 Bilder hier reinstellen damit man sich das besser vorstellen kann?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nico Laus (23. Februar 2014)

Zeig doch mal Fotos. Aus der Beschreibung werde ich nicht schlau. Wäre ja nicht ganz ungewöhnlich,  dass der liebe Nachwuchs was dummes anstellt, sich aber nicht traut es zuzugeben.


----------



## Marcus_xXx (23. Februar 2014)

kann echt nicht wahr sein.. wenn die hinterschwinge nach außen abfedert & absteht, liegt da definitiv ein herstellungsfehler vor, oder die jungs bei jehlebikes haben sich auf die Kiste gestellt..


----------



## Epic-Treter (23. Februar 2014)

Ohne Bilder oder das Bike live gesehen zu haben bin ich hier mit Äusserungen bezüglich Schuld oder Fehler sehr vorsichtig. So ein Hersteller wird sicher jede Menge Reklamationen haben, die just-riding-along passiert sind. Wenn Du doch in der Nähe vom Hersteller wohnst, warum packst Du Dir nicht das Bike und fährst bei Bergamont vorbei? Wenn Du einem der Serviceleute gegenüber stehst, ist das mit dem abwimmeln für ihn sehr viel schwieriger.


----------



## MarUVra (23. Februar 2014)

hier die Bilder


----------



## bergamont (23. Februar 2014)

@MarUVra und Mitlesende
Da ich per PM bereits ausführlich Stellung zu diesem Fall gegeben habe und auch unsere Position in diesem Fall erklärt habe, möchte ich mich hier auf ein Minimum beschränken:

Das Rad wurde von zwei unserer Händler und unserem Service untersucht, alle drei sind zu dem Ergebnis gekommen, dass kein Materialfehler vorliegt, der einen Austausch auf Garantie rechtfertigt.
Wäre dieser Fehler schon bei Auslieferung vorhanden, also ein Herstellungsfehler, hätte das sofort und nicht erst über ein halbes Jahr später auffallen müssen und auch reklamiert werden müssen. Nicht umsonst sieht hier der Gesetzgeber eine Beweislastumkehr nach sechs Monaten vor.

Das gezeigte Schadensbild lässt nur den Schluss einer Stauchung zu. Wie ich auch in meinen PM schrieb braucht es dafür auch keinen Sturz/Unfall, es reicht z.B. eine harte, seitliche Landung. Wenn dann noch weitere Faktoren, wie z.B. ungünstige Gewichtsverteilung oder ein Fahrfehler (z.B. Landen im Sitzen) hinzu kommt, walten schnell Kräfte denen kein Rahmen gewachsen ist - auch bei leichten Fahrern. Das Alter des Rades spielt dabei auch keine Rolle.

Weiter hatte ich auch beschrieben warum der Tausch der verbogenen Strebe alleine nicht reicht, es sind höchstwahrscheinlich auch Kettenstreben und evtl. weitere Teile vom Verzug betroffen. Daher haben wir auch ein Angebot für einen kompletten Rahmen gemacht. Das ist in diesem Fall in Summe das Günstigste.

Gerade vor dem Hintergrund, dass dieses Modell bereits viele Jahre bei uns im Programm ist und wir damit praktisch nie Materialprobleme hatten, fühlen wir uns in unserer Meinung bestärkt. Diese Modelle waren/sind z.B. auch als Mieträder in diversen Bikeparks unterwegs und dort wird nicht gerade zimperlich damit umgegangen.

Ich habe vollstes Verständnis dafür, dass das Ganze sehr ärgerlich ist. Aber auch nach einer erneuten Prüfung des Falles und Rücksprache mit unserem Service vergangene Woche, kann ich hier nicht erkennen, dass wir hier unsere Pflichten als Hersteller vernachlässigt hätten. Daran wird auch die öffentliche Diskussion hier nichts ändern.

Ich stehe hier aber dazu natürlich gerne Rede und Antwort.


----------



## MarUVra (23. Februar 2014)

Das Bike wurde lediglich bei XXl Marks fotografiert und es gab weder eine Beurteilung noch haben wir die Bilder oder den Schriftverkehr zu Gesicht bekommen.
Ferner haben wir auch den Vorschlag gemacht, das Bike direkt bei Bergamont vor zu führen. --War aber nicht gewünscht.
Mein Sohn ist Anfänger und ging davon aus, dass das alles in Ordnung ist bei einem Neukauf. Er hat es erst bei der Reinigung festgestellt, weil sich die Strebe nicht mehr befestigen lässt.
Es handelt sich hier um 6Monate und 17 Tage.


----------



## raptora (23. Februar 2014)

Eure Meinung sei euch gegönnt und anscheinend ist auch rechtlich alles auf eurer Seite aber wenn ich lese das
ein 7o kg schwerer Fahranfänger euer ach so gutes Downhill Rad geschrottet haben soll mache ich mir meine Gedanken.

Immerhin kann sich jeder selbst ein Bild machen wenn es echte Probleme mit einem Bergamont Rad gibt
und man auf eine faire Garantieabwicklung hofft.

Der Junge tut mir übrigens wirklich leid.


----------



## Mr.Nox (23. Februar 2014)

Mir tut es echt leid für ihn. Ich kenn ihn und er fährt wirklich noch nicht gut und auch nicht schnell. Unsere Strecken hier in Hamburg sind alles andere als ruppig, wurzelig und steinig. Droben, wippen etc. ist eigentlich bei ihm noch nicht drin gewesen. Zumindest das, was ich bei ihm bisher gesehen habe. 
Einfach mal in die Luft gesponnen: Das Modell existierte in der Forum ja nur 2 Jahre? Ich kann mich noch erinnern, wie in einer Zeitung das Taram darum gemacht wurde, dass Bergamont jetzt auch das "ABP" System hat und das Lager in die Achse wandert. Schwups zwei Monate später war das Lager wieder in der Druckstrebe, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht aus rechtlichen Gründen? Dann war das Modell 1-2 Jahre Lückenfüller bis das Ganze geklärt war. Vielleicht gehen einfach die Streben aus und man möchte lieber einen neuen Rahmen loswerden, der das Lager in der Achse hat 

Ich hab 2004 damals ohne Probleme einen Rahmen von Bergamont bekommen, da brach mein KiezPro am Steuerrrohr. Mein 2002 KiezPro wurde gegen ein 2004 Modell getauscht ohne das jemand gemurrt hat und damit bin ich von Mülltonnen ins Flat gesprungen. Enttäuscht mich jetzt ein wenig.

Wobei ich auch von Trek nichts besseres gewohnt bin. Da wartet man dann Ewig und hört hinten rum, dass die das nur gemacht haben, weil der Händler überzeugungsarbeit geleistet hat. Der Rahmen war Trek damals an der bekannten Kettenstrebe nicht doll genug "gerissen".

Ps: Ich an deiner Stelle würde den Ersatzrahmen nehmen, das Rad verhleudern und dir dann ein Rad einer anderen Marke kaufen. Vielleicht bei deinem "Fortschritt" was vom Versender. Viel Bike, wenig Geld und wenn Marken wichtig werden, wechseln.
LG


----------



## MarUVra (24. Februar 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus_xXx (24. Februar 2014)

@bergamont versucht doch bitte mal zu erklären wie aus eurer Sicht so eine Verformung zustande kommt.. Die biegt sich nach außen, nicht nach innen, was auf das von euch gezeichnete Szenario passen würde.

Ein wenig Kulanz sollte man bei einem Hersteller schon erwarten können, als gutes Beispiel möchte ich da mal specialized anführen: meine nabenlager 
Knirschten nach 1,5 Jahren. Die wurden ohne murren, ohne Diskussion getauscht. Die commandpost verlor Luft, auch hier wurde ohne Diskussion ein Service gemacht.. Sowas gehört heute zum guten Ton!

Vielleicht solltet ihr euch das ganze mal selber anschauen, anstatt auf die Beurteilung eines bikediscounters zu setzen. Die haben da nicht wirklich Ahnung! 

Ggf steht Marcel der weg zu einem Gutachter + der Rechtsweg offen, grade in Verbindung mit den daraus resultierenden "Veröffentlichungen" vllt nicht die beste Werbung für eine lokale Marke könnte ich mir vorstellen...


----------



## Sven_Kiel (24. Februar 2014)

Ich finde es gut, dass es solche threads gibt, denn nun weiss ich, dass ich mir kein Bergamont kaufen würde. Eine sich so einseitig verbiegende Schwinge bei einem Sprung im "Hamburger Flachland" mit einem Enduro ist für mich eindeutig ein Materialfehler...

Was mich dabei interessiert: beinhaltet der Ersatzrahmen (600€) den kompletten Umbau? Wenn ja, würde ich das bike danach veräussern und mir eins vom Versender holen. Die sind aus meiner Erfahrung nach wesentlich kulanter. (Canyon hat mir z.B. wegen Rost unterm Eloxal den kompletten Rahmen nach 1.5 Jahren ersetzt).

p.s.: die Alternative Fahrradgutachter wäre für mich die "steinigere" Variante. Wenn der Hersteller sich auf seine Argumentation zurückzieht, halte ich das für eine Alternative und ein probates Mittel. Ich kann da Frank Drescher aus Lübeck empfehlen.


----------



## bergamont (24. Februar 2014)

Was die Laufzeit der Modelle mit diesem Rahmen und die Andeutungen von @Mr.Nox  angeht, folgendes: Von 2009 bis einschließlich 2013 befand sich dieser Rahmen unverändert in unserer Modellpalette, Anfangs über die komplette Modellreihe, später als Einstiegsmodell 6.X. In 2014 gibt es ihn in einer, auf 24“ Laufräder angepassten Version, sogar weiterhin – als Big Air Tyro.
Was die Anordnung der Lagerpunkte - genauer die Einführung des CPS - angeht, so steckt ein Körnchen Wahrheit in der Aussage, dass wir dies aufgrund rechtlicher Bedenken verschoben haben. Hier war eine Firma aus den USA der Meinung, Patentschutz auf eine Idee aus den 30er Jahren zu genießen, was sich aber später als nicht haltbar herausstellte. Das hat auf diese Geschichte hier jedoch keinen Einfluss, da im Einstiegsbereich die hier diskutierte Rahmenform sowieso weitergelaufen wäre. Die veränderte Lage des Drehpunktes bedeutet auch nicht, dass diese Rahmen dadurch stabiler sind, dies führt „nur“ zur Entkoppelung der Brems- und Antriebseinflüsse auf die Federung.

@Marcus_xXx  Stimmt, Kulanz kann man erwarten. Wir sind hier kulant und bieten für 600Euro den Austausch eines Rahmens an, der kein Garantiefall ist. Wie eine derartige Verformung zustande kommen kann, habe ich bereits in meinem ersten Kommentar beschrieben.  Den Tausch eines Nabenlagers oder den Service einer Variostütze mit dem Austausch eines ganzen Rahmens zu vergleichen ist, meiner Meinung nach, auch etwas gewagt. So sind die Kosten in diesen Fällen für den Hersteller doch ganz andere. Ferner steht dir natürlich frei deine Meinung über die Fähigkeiten anderer Menschen zu verbreiten, aber mit Pauschalaussagen wie du sie hier tätigst lehnst du dich schon sehr weit aus dem Fenster.

Zu den Strecken in Hamburg um Umgebung: Ich weiß nicht genau wo gefahren wurde, aber die Gegend um Hamburg ist uns durchaus gut bekannt und auch hier im „flachen“ Norden gibt es genügend Möglichkeiten einen Freerider artgerecht zu bewegen. Daher können wir dieses, von @Mr.Nox  und @Sven_Kiel , vorgebrachte Argument auch nur ehrlich belächeln.

Weiter möchte ich auch noch den Beitrag von @Sven_Kiel  kommentieren: Warum wurde hier nach 1,5 Jahren der Rahmen getauscht? Weil es eindeutig ein Material- bzw. Herstellungsfehler ist, wenn das Alu aufblüht. Hier geht es aber um einen verzogenen Rahmen, dessen Schadensbild unserer Meinung nach eindeutig ist und keinen Materialfehler darstellt.

Was mir immer noch nicht klar ist: warum soll denn gerade ein Anfänger nicht in der Lage sein, durch Fahrfehler und den daraus resultierenden Fehlbelastungen ein Rad kaputt zu machen? Sind Anfänger irgendwie besser vor so was geschützt als erfahrene Fahrer?


----------



## Deleted 253143 (24. Februar 2014)

Hi MarUVra,

rein für mein Verständnis, ist die Strebe jetzt nach innen (für mich Richtung Rad/Reifen) oder nach aussen gebogen?

"*Beim Lösen der Schraube schnellte die Strebe ca. 2,5 cm in Richtung Reifen*. Da es aber nur die eine Strebe war, rief ich am nächsten Tag bei Jehlebikes an um zu erfragen, ob es so seine Richtigkeit hätte. Um das Ganze noch etwas anschaulicher zu machen , schickten wir auch noch Fotos mit beiden Streben zu. Jehlebikes sagte uns, dass es werder ein Montage- noch ein Verpackungsfehler sei. Es könnte nur durch einen Unfall oder Sturz passiert sein. Da mein Sohn aber keinen Sturz oder Unfall hatte liegt der Fehler auch nicht bei uns . *Die Strebe ist schließlich nach außen verbogen* und das kann weder bei einem Sturz noch beim Unfall passieren und Schrammen sind auch nicht vorhanden."


----------



## corra (24. Februar 2014)

ein anfang währe es ja schonmal ihm nur die oberre sitzstrebe zu schicken anstadt ihm nen neuen rahmen umzuhängen

ansonnsten ganz ganz schwaches bild bergamont gibt dan wohl mit meinen 130 kilo kein straitline für mich


----------



## bergamont (24. Februar 2014)

corra schrieb:


> ein anfang währe es ja schonmal ihm nur die oberre sitzstrebe zu schicken anstadt ihm nen neuen rahmen umzuhängen



Bitte lese unsere erste Antwort, dort steht warum das in diesem Falle nicht reicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Nox (24. Februar 2014)

Dass es in Hamburg ohne Zweifel Strecken gibt, die auch zum Shredden einladen, kann ich nicht verneinen. Der Gute hätte sich bei seinem fahrerischen Können aber eher den Hals gebrochen. Der ist bei uns auf dem Hometrail unterwegs, welcher auf einem Müllberg liegt, der eine höhe von 53m Hat. Selbst die Kettenstrebe meines Scratchs hat hier 3 Jahre gehalten (und die ist ja bekannterweise nicht allzu stabil). Den kompletten Rahmen oder Ketten und Druck-Streben zu verkaufen mit der Begründung, wir können nicht ausschließen, dass die anderen nicht verbogen sind, finde ich gut. Das aber auf Grund von Bildern zu beurteilen, eher schlecht. Der Gute fährt 30min zur Sternschanze (ich weiß nicht, ob ihr da noch sitzt, da hab ich mal mein Ersatzrahmen abgeholt), kann man die Steben nicht mal gegenhalten und gucken ob die verzogen sind. So ist evtl. doch nur die Druckstrebe.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (24. Februar 2014)

@bergamont 
Also wenn der Rahmen/die Schwinge durch einen Sturz oder falsche Landung verbiegt meint ihr da nicht das man das am Lack/Pulver sehen würde? Kann mir ehrlich nicht vorstellen das da kein Riss zu sehen wäre


----------



## homerjay (24. Februar 2014)

Irgendwie ist mir immer noch nicht ganz klar, was hier verbogen ist. 

Die Sitzstrebe, die Kettenstreben oder der Hauptrahmen? 

Wenn das wirklich eine "Stauchung" war, dann müßte an der Stelle doch auch die Oberflächenbeschichtung beschädigt sein. Ich kann nicht ganz erkennen, ob das Rad eloxiert oder lackiert ist, aber in beiden Fällen müßte eine Beschädigung zu sehen ein.

Ich zitiere: "Wäre dieser Fehler schon bei Auslieferung vorhanden, also ein Herstellungsfehler, hätte das sofort und nicht erst über ein halbes Jahr später auffallen müssen und auch reklamiert werden müssen. Nicht umsonst sieht hier der Gesetzgeber eine Beweislastumkehr nach sechs Monaten vor." Diese Aussage ist falsch. Der Hersteller bzw. in diesem Fall der Händler ist in jedem Fall in der 2-jährigen Gewährleistungspflicht, auch wenn sich der Mangel erst mehr als ein halbes Jahr nach Übergabe zeigt. Eine Untersuchungs- und Rügepflicht gibt es nur beim Handelskauf. 

Wenn der Mangel innerhalb von 6 Monaten nach Übergabe auftritt, dann gibt es eine gesetzliche Vermutung dahingehend, daß der Mangel schon bei Übergabe vorhanden war. Daher: Wann wurde das Rad ausgeliefert? Wann wurde der Schaden beim Putzen bemerkt?


----------



## bastea82 (24. Februar 2014)

Ich kann die Haltung von Bergamont durchaus nachvollziehen, deren Standpunkt wurde ausführlich begründet. Sich hier zu stellen und zu reagieren finde ich gut, dass macht nicht jeder.


----------



## bergamont (24. Februar 2014)

@Trialbiker82 Das ist nicht immer der Fall. Der Rahmen hat eine 2k-Lackierung, wenn die Strebe wie hier gleichmäßig verbogen ist und der Lack auch noch nicht alt ist, muss es nicht zwangsläufig zu Haarrissen in der Beschichtung oder Rahmenmaterial kommen. Pulver ist dicker und daher auch etwas rigider, da zeichnet sich sowas etwas schneller ab. Hängt aber auch vom Alter der Beschichtung ab. 10 Jahre alter Lack verzeiht weniger als frischer.

@homerjay Wenn wir über die rechtliche Grundlage von Ansprüchen sprechen, dann sollten wir hier Klarheit schaffen:
Die Gewährleistung ist gesetzlich festgeschrieben und regelt die Ansprüche zwischen Käufer (hier Marcel) und Verkäufer (hier Jehle). Ob der Mangel zum Zeitpunkt der Übergabe bereits bestand, muss und kann nur zwischen diesen beiden Parteien geklärt werden. Unsere eigenen Qualitätskontrollen reichen nur bis zur Auslieferung an den Händler, dieser ist dann für die Endmontage und mangelfreie Übergabe an den Kunden verantwortlich. Der Kunde ist widerum verpflichtet Mängel unverzüglich anzuzeigen, sowie er Kenntnis erlangt (in diesem Fall nach über sechs Monaten). Zur Frist der Beweislastumkehr siehe bitte §476 BGB, deine Aussage trifft so nicht zu.
Die Garantie ist ein Versprechen, welches wir gegenüber den Käufern unserer Produkte abgeben. Wir fühlen uns an dieses Versprechen gebunden und tun immer unser bestes eine für den Kunden zufriedenstellende Lösung zu finden.
Näheres zu den Unterschieden wurde hier im Forum schon mal zu Zeiten der Neuregelungen der Sachmängelhaftung schön beschrieben.

Ich möchte aber betonen, dass wir uns nicht aufgrund rechtlicher Spitzfindigkeiten aus der Affäre ziehen möchten. Wir haben in diesem Fall aufgrund der für uns klaren Sachlage entschieden und haben ein Kulanzangebot gemacht, dass diesen Umständen Rechnung trägt.


----------



## MarUVra (24. Februar 2014)




----------



## DerandereJan (24. Februar 2014)

Jetzt bin ich aber mal gespannt, wie es zu so einem Schadensbild gekommen ist...


----------



## MarUVra (24. Februar 2014)

@bergamont 
Zur "Untersuchung" für die zwei Händler und dem Service, nochmals aktuelle Bilder. Wie man sieht, sieht man weder einen Knick noch Schrammen ( nur *EINE* schön geschwungene Strebe). Wie soll der Schaden bitte entstanden sein? Ach ja, Stauchung und unsachgemäßes Verhalten.--Könnte es vielleicht auch ein Fehler sein, der bei der Endmontage (sprich bei Jehlebike) entstanden ist?


----------



## psychorad!cal (24. Februar 2014)

Da hier nicht klar ist ob der Verzug ev.nicht schon Werkseitig vorhanden war,würde ich die Strebe seitens Bergamont kommentarlos auf Kulanz Tauschen,und alle sind zufrieden.Eine Image Schaden wiegt hier mehr als sagen wir mal die 20Euro die,die Strebe kostet.


----------



## Ollibolli11 (24. Februar 2014)

Wahrscheinlich ist lt. Bergamont ist ein Waldbewohner verbotenerweise von innen durch die Speichen gegen die Strebe gehüpft..... Ob es wohl ein Reh war?

Nun aber im ernst, wie soll sich die Strebe in dieser Weise verbiegen ?! Das ist durch Radfahren nicht möglich, ich würde an der  Stelle von der Fa. Bergamont mein Qualitätsmanagment einer genauen Prüfung unterziehen.
@bergamont  lassen sie mal eine FEM Analyse von dem Teil (natürlich mit Rahmen und verschraubt) machen und erklären sie uns und den Fahrer des Rades woher die Kräfte denn kommen sollen die eine solche Verformung hervorrufen können!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastea82 (24. Februar 2014)

Wie sieht denn das Bike insgesamt aus? Vom Zustand aller Komponenten kann man ja ggf. auf einen Sturz schließen oder eben nicht. Wobei keine weiteren Beschädigungen aber eine unsanfte Landung wiederum nicht ausschließt, wie bereits von Bergamont erwähnt...
Im Endeffekt würde ich auf das Rahmenangebot seitens Bergamont eingehen und das Bike dann verkaufen, alles andere ist die Mühe und das Geld nicht wert, da mir der Ausgang ungewiss erscheint.
Im Allgemeinen erinnert man sich eher an schlechte Erfahrungen als an Gute, daher würde ich nicht aufgrund eines Falles pauschalisieren. Hier im Forum liest man oft nur von negativen Dingen, ich bin aber der Überzeugung dass vieles Positive einfach garnicht erwähnt wurde. Daher entsteht oft ein negativer Eindruck. Just my 2 Cent

Bas


----------



## HinxundKunx (24. Februar 2014)

meiner meinung nach kann das nur passiert sein, weil die strebe nicht richtig verschraubt war und dann belastet wurde.
wenn ich hier jetzt lese, wie das bike bisher behandelt wurde bzw dass das erst beim putzen aufgefallen ist, dann liegt doch der schluss nahe, dass es sich um einen montagefehler handelt.
ich halte die schilderung für glaubhaft und kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass im vorfeld vom kunden selbst hand angelegt wurde.
mal ganz ehrlich: ein korrekt montiertes bike ohne materialfehler verformt sich nicht SO bei den ersten ausfahrten. egal, wie schlecht man landet. ist ja schließlich keine xc-leichtbau feile.
und ist, wenn solche unstimmigkeiten auftreten, das nicht der punkt, an dem kulanz greifen sollte? wenn nicht, wann dann?


----------



## MarUVra (24. Februar 2014)

@HinxundKunx 
Das hatten wir auch gedacht. Unter Kulanz versteht Bergamont --neuen Rahmen für  600,00€--


----------



## bergamont (24. Februar 2014)

MarUVra schrieb:


> @bergamont
> Zur "Untersuchung" für die zwei Händler und dem Service, nochmals aktuelle Bilder. Wie man sieht, sieht man weder einen Knick noch Schrammen ( nur *EINE* schön geschwungene Strebe). Wie soll der Schaden bitte entstanden sein? Ach ja, Stauchung und unsachgemäßes Verhalten.--Könnte es vielleicht auch ein Fehler sein, der bei der Endmontage (sprich bei Jehlebike) entstanden ist?



Es ist äußerst unwahrscheinlich, dass die Strebe durch eine fehlerhafte Endmontage bei Jehlebikes verbogen ist, da alle Räder von uns vormontiert ausgeliefert werden. Das bedeutet, dass der Händler den Lenker (ggfls. den Vorbau), das Vorderrad, die Pedale montiert und anschließend Schaltung und Bremsen einstellt bzw. überprüft. Der Rahmen muss dabei nicht extra montiert werden. Wenn der Schaden zu diesem Zeitpunkt schon vorhanden war, wäre es aber in der Tat die Sorgfalt des Monteurs die so einen Mangel erkennt.
Wäre dies anders herum so, dass wir tatsächlich ein Rad mit mangelhafter Strebe geliefert hätten und Jehle hätte das Rad so ausgeliefert, so hätte Jehle innerhalb der ersten sechs Monate nachweisen müssen ein einwandfreies Rad and dich geliefert zu haben. Nach dieser Zeit ist es an dir diesen Nachweis zu erbringen, wenn du das versuchen möchtest gibt es dafür Gutachter.

Zum Schadensbild und nochmal dazu warum es nicht reicht die Strebe auszutauschen:
Ja so ein Schaden kann entstehen, wenn der Hinterbau eine Überlastung erfährt. Das kann z.B. durch ein schiefe Landung oder eine fehlende, aktive Fahrweise (aus dem Sattel gehen) beim Überfahren von Hindernissen passieren. Es gehört hier aber immer auch ein Verkettung mehrer Umstände hinzu, denn natürlich hat so ein Rahmen durchaus einiges an Reserve, sonst würden davon keine mehr fahren (siehe auch meine erste Antwort).
Gerade weil nur eine Strebe verbogen ist liegt sehr nahe, dass min. auch die Kettenstrebe und evtl. weiter Bauteile verzogen sind bzw. Schaden genommen haben. Daher würden wir hier unbedingt von einem Tausch der Strebe absehen, denn was wäre wenn aufgrund eines nicht erkannten Schadens in zwei Jahren die Kettenstrebe brechen sollte? Evtl. noch mit einem Sturz als Folge... 
Hier kommt dann auch irgendwann für uns der ökonomische Faktor hinzu, es ist aus unserer Sicht günstiger (und ja wir müssen wirtschaftlich Arbeiten, das machen Unternehmen so um u.a. mich zu bezahlen) hier den Rahmen zu tauschen, als alle Einzelteile auszumessen und auf versteckte Schäden zu untersuchen. Vor allem wenn man die möglichen Folgekosten bedenkt.


----------



## bergamont (24. Februar 2014)

Mr.Nox schrieb:


> Der Gute hätte sich bei seinem fahrerischen Können aber eher den Hals gebrochen. Der ist bei uns auf dem Hometrail unterwegs, welcher auf einem Müllberg liegt, der eine höhe von 53m Hat.


Mir ist leider immer noch nicht restlos klar wie fehlendes Fahrkönnen eine Erklärung dafür sein kann, dass der Fahrer unmöglich für den Defekt verantwortlich sein könnte.



Mr.Nox schrieb:


> kann man die Steben nicht mal gegenhalten und gucken ob die verzogen sind. So ist evtl. doch nur die Druckstrebe.


Naja, wenn "mal eben gegenhalten" reicht um ausschließen zu können, dass weitere Schäden am Rahmen vorhanden sind... Bitte immer daran denken, dass wir auch dafür haften wenn wir eine Reparatur durchführen.


----------



## MarUVra (24. Februar 2014)

@bastea82

hier hast Du noch ein paar Fotos vom gesamten Bike. Sieht so ein verunfalltes Bike aus?


----------



## falder (24. Februar 2014)

@bergamont Hallo,ich finde daß bei einer verkorksten Landung mit derart seitlicher Belastung das Hinterrad total hinübergeht bevor sich ein rohrähnlicher Querschnitt längs so verbiegt, noch dazu im verbauten Zustand. Da sagt mir der gesunde Menschenverstand eher :Ausreden.


----------



## raptora (24. Februar 2014)

> Da sagt mir der gesunde Menschenverstand eher :Ausreden.



Sehe ich eben so,
aber der Imageschaden der durch eine solche Haltung entsteht ist ungleich höher als dem Jungchen einen neuen Rahmen zu spendieren.

Willkommen in Zeiten des Internets.


----------



## Tom33 (24. Februar 2014)

nur ein Gedanke... es könnte ja auch ein Kollege damit gefahren sein. Wie kann so ein Schaden entstehen? Evtl. ein missratener Drop? Ich würde gerne wissen was wirklich passiert ist - beim Fahren nicht, da bin ich mir recht sicher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergamont (24. Februar 2014)

falder schrieb:


> @bergamont Hallo,ich finde daß bei einer verkorksten Landung mit derart seitlicher Belastung das Hinterrad total hinübergeht bevor sich ein rohrähnlicher Querschnitt längs so verbiegt, noch dazu im verbauten Zustand. Da sagt mir der gesunde Menschenverstand eher :Ausreden.



Da muss ich widersprechen, ein Laufrad kann dank seiner elastischen Bauweise tatsächlich erstaunlich viel aushalten. Es hängt letztlich immer vom genauen Kraftfluss ab, aber dieses Schadensbild ist durchaus so erklärbar.


----------



## bergamont (24. Februar 2014)

raptora schrieb:


> Sehe ich eben so,
> aber der Imageschaden der durch eine solche Haltung entsteht ist ungleich höher als dem Jungchen einen neuen Rahmen zu spendieren.
> 
> Willkommen in Zeiten des Internets.



Das bedeutet jeder der uns, unabhängig von der tatsächlichen Schadensursache, mit einer Veröffentlichung droht bekommt automatisch was er oder sie möchte? Entschuldigung, manche würden da schon fast von Erpressung sprechen.


----------



## Epic-Treter (24. Februar 2014)

Bei mir hat mal einer ein verbogenes Bike reklamiert. Irgendwann mußte er dann zugeben, dass er das Bike auf dem Dachgepäckträger vom Auto transportiert hat und damit in die Garage gefahren ist.


----------



## MarUVra (24. Februar 2014)

@Epic-Treter 
Toller Vergleich. Siehst Du vielleicht noch einen anderen Schaden (außer die Strebe).


----------



## falder (24. Februar 2014)

@Bergamont,So wie diese Strebe verbogen ist,müsste es sich um ein Hardtail handeln,meiner Meinung nach.
Bin sehr froh,daß mich ein Händler(der selber nicht viel davon Profitierte)dazu gebracht hat ein Liteville aufzubauen.


----------



## HinxundKunx (24. Februar 2014)

Epic-Treter schrieb:


> Bei mir hat mal einer ein verbogenes Bike reklamiert. Irgendwann mußte er dann zugeben, dass er das Bike auf dem Dachgepäckträger vom Auto transportiert hat und damit in die Garage gefahren ist.


na, dann sei froh, dass du es dir persönlich ansehen konntest und nicht anhand von fotos und beschreibung eines laien sofort einen tauschrahmen für 600€ (wieviel preisnachlass das auch immer ist) angeboten hast.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Epic-Treter (24. Februar 2014)

HinxundKunx schrieb:


> na, dann sei froh, dass du es dir persönlich ansehen konntest und nicht anhand von fotos und beschreibung eines laien sofort einen tauschrahmen für 600€ (wieviel preisnachlass das auch immer ist) angeboten hast.



Laut Aussage von Bergamont haben den Schaden 2 Händler beurteilt und der Service hat auch seine Meinung zum Schaden abgegeben. Mal ne ganz andere Frage dazu: Wieso schraubt er die Strebe zum Putzen ab? Wenn die Strebe vorher so moniert war, hat das Hinterrad sehr schief gestanden. Warum sollte das Jehlebikes nicht aufgefallen sein bzw. wieso fällt sowas nach 6 Monaten auf? Wie sieht denn der Bolzen aus, mit dem die Strebe unten am Lager befestigt war? Sind einfach nur meine persönlichen Gedanken dazu.


----------



## bergamont (24. Februar 2014)

MarUVra schrieb:


> @bastea82
> 
> hier hast Du noch ein paar Fotos vom gesamten Bike. Sieht so ein verunfalltes Bike aus?
> 
> BILDER AUS PLATZGRÜNDEN ENTFERNT, siehe Beitrag weiter oben



1. Von einem Unfall habe ich nicht gesprochen, lediglich von einer Überlastung durch einen Fahrfehler.
2. Die Aussage, dass das Rad quasi nicht bzw. nur sehr vorsichtig gefahren wurde, kann aber auch nicht stimmen. Man betrachte die (für den Einsatzzweck dieses Rade durchaus normalen) Kampfspuren an Schaltwerk und Kurbelarmen.


----------



## HinxundKunx (24. Februar 2014)

Epic-Treter schrieb:


> Laut Aussage von Bergamont haben den Schaden 2 Händler beurteilt und der Service hat auch seine Meinung zum Schaden abgegeben.


ok, dann habe ich das wohl falsch verstanden.


Epic-Treter schrieb:


> Mal ne ganz andere Frage dazu: Wieso schraubt er die Strebe zum Putzen ab?


das würde mich allerdings auch mal interessieren. vor allem bei eingebautem laufrad?


----------



## matsch (24. Februar 2014)

Also ich bin ein wenig entsetzt, wie man als Supportmitarbeiter von grundauf die Aussage des Kunden als falsch annimmt. Wer so antwortet tut seiner Firma nichts Gutes und hat meiner Meinung nach auch ein stückweit seinen Job verfehlt.
Warum nutzt ihr Bergamont Mitarbeiter nicht die räumliche Nähe und schaut euch den Rahmen mal vor Ort an? Was gibt es zu verlieren? Ist doch alles messbar und vielleicht ist es mit einer neuen Strebe getan. Das 600€ Angebot für so einen Rahmen ist doch nicht ernst zu nehmen.
Mir hat dieser Thread geholfen von Bergamont ein stückweit mehr Abstand zu nehmen. Danke dafür.


----------



## bastea82 (24. Februar 2014)

Die Bilder lassen durchaus den Schluss zu dass des Rad nicht nur vorsichtig bewegt wurde, da stimmen wohl alle zu. Die Kratzer an Schaltwerk und Kurbel sowie am Rahmen kommen mMn nicht vom ablegen des Bikes.
Im Endeffekt kann auch niemand sagen was genau passiert ist. Vllt erzählt der Filius auch einfach nicht alles? Wer war nicht in dem Alter... 
Warum der Schaden erst jetzt bemerkt wird erklärt sich mir allerdings auch nicht. Wenn die Strebe vorher schon verbogen war hätte das doch irgendwie auffallen müssen beim fahren?
Bergamont hat sicher schon viele Garantiefälle begutachtet und einen gewissen Erfahrungsschatz gesammelt was entsprechende Schadensbilder angeht. Es scheint ja mittlerweile Volkssport zu werden, anstatt für das eigene Unvermögen gerade zu stehen, einen Schuldigen zu suchen, siehe die Sache mit der Garage.

Bas


----------



## ahrensb (24. Februar 2014)

Warum er die Strebe abschraubt? Weil er ja vielleicht die Lager reinigen wollte. 

Ich wüsste allerdings nicht, wie man das Rohr so stark belasten sollte, dass es sich dauerhaft verbiegt, wenn im Gegenzug nicht die Lager, Aufnahmen, das Laufrad den Geist aufgeben. Das sich so ein Rohr verbogen hat, haben ich selbst mit meinen 95kg und reichlich unsauberen Sprüngen auf meinen HT noch nicht hinbekommen. 

Mir fallen allerdings Gründe ein, wie ich mit kurzer Maximalbelastung das Rohr nach außen verbiege, ohne dass dort sichtbare Schäden bleiben (Leider keinen Innenansicht der Strebe bei all den Fotos vorhanden). Zum Beispiel wenn das auf der rechten Seite liegt und der Fahrer mit seinem Gewicht nur auf dem Laufrad landet, so dass es den Rahmen dort nach außen drückt. 
Wenn hier jemand schreibt, der Fahrer wäre Anfänger, was soll das für eine Begründung sein. Und ich kann auch in der Ebene von einer 40cm Mauer fallen, auch und vielleicht gerade als Anfänger.

@Fa. Bergamont: Bzgl. euer rechtlichen Verantwortung: Wenn ihr nur seine offensichtlich verbogene Strebe tauscht, so besteht da doch keine rechtliche Verantwortung, wenn er sie selber wieder verbaut. Ob der Rahmen dann an anderer Stelle auch Schaden genommen hat, wäre dann sein Problem. Offensichtlich scheinen die Kettenstreben ja so steif zu sein, dass das Rad eben weiter gerade aus fuhr und er es daher auch nicht gemerkt hat. 

Und wenn man so für ein Rad wirbt... 





http://www.bergamont.de/bikes/mtb-fullsuspension/
Dann darf man als Kunde auch etwas erwarten.


----------



## falder (24. Februar 2014)

Nochmal, wozu hat das Fully nen Dämpfer ?


----------



## kingfrett (24. Februar 2014)

bergamont schrieb:


> Da muss ich widersprechen, ein Laufrad kann dank seiner elastischen Bauweise tatsächlich erstaunlich viel aushalten. Es hängt letztlich immer vom genauen Kraftfluss ab, aber dieses Schadensbild ist durchaus so erklärbar.



So leid es mir tut und so sehr ich auch Ihre Beweggründe nachvollziehen kann, kann ich mir kein, wie exotisch auch immer geartetes Szenario vorstellen, in dem *nur und ausschliesslich* diese Strebe genau dieses Schadensbild zeigen sollte. Denn schaut man sich die Bilder an, ist sogar das Hinterrad noch vollkommen gerade.

Was ich mir allerdings, ohne jemand zu nahe treten zu wollen, vorstellen könnte, ergibt sich schlichtweg aus der Frage, wieso zum Teufel man zum putzen die Strebe lösen sollte......

Eins bleibt jedoch in meinen Augen auf jeden Fall festzustellen: Das man dem Kunden Fall eine Begutachtung in Ihrem Hause hätte vorschlagen sollen, insbesondere wenn er anbietet das Rad zu Ihnen zu bringen. Vor allem aber wäre es dadurch möglich gewesen, das Problem ohne Gesichts- und Ansehensverlust beider Seiten aus der Welt zu schaffen. Dies hätte man sicherlich von Seiten Ihrer Kollegen deutlich geschickter lösen können.

So hinterlässt das Ganze leider einen sehr unschönen Nachgeschmack.

In einem gebe ich Ihnen aber vollkommen Recht, die Wahrscheinlichkeit daß das Bike in diesem Zustand ausgeliefert worden sein kann, dürfte aufgrund des sehr ausgeprägten und somit deutlichst sichtbaren Schadenbildes, gegen Null tendieren.


----------



## kingfrett (24. Februar 2014)

Doppelpost...


----------



## sun909 (24. Februar 2014)

M


matsch schrieb:


> Also ich bin ein wenig entsetzt, wie man als Supportmitarbeiter von grundauf die Aussage des Kunden als falsch annimmt. Wer so antwortet tut seiner Firma nichts Gutes und hat meiner Meinung nach auch ein stückweit seinen Job verfehlt.
> Warum nutzt ihr Bergamont Mitarbeiter nicht die räumliche Nähe und schaut euch den Rahmen mal vor Ort an? Was gibt es zu verlieren? Ist doch alles messbar und vielleicht ist es mit einer neuen Strebe getan. Das 600€ Angebot für so einen Rahmen ist doch nicht ernst zu nehmen.
> Mir hat dieser Thread geholfen von Bergamont ein stückweit mehr Abstand zu nehmen. Danke dafür.


it Verlaub,
hier läuft doch alles korrekt!

Zwei Händler haben sich das Ding angeschaut, denke der Hersteller hat auch anderes zu tun als einen dritten Blick zu werfen...

Austausch für 600€ ist sicherlich im Rahmen des üblichen.

Rahmen sieht im übrigen nicht wenig gebraucht aus und zum saubermachen schraubt man normal auch nicht die strebe ab...die Lager halten sicherlich länger.

Manchesmal habe ich -meist bei Canyon oder Radon -das Gefühl,dass der Hersteller deutlich unter Druck gesetzt weden soll, eine Lösung zu finden, sprich was ohne Zahlung rauszurücken,sonst "Terror" im Forum.

Grüsse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Epic-Treter (24. Februar 2014)

kingfrett schrieb:


> So leid es mir tut und so sehr ich auch Ihre Beweggründe nachvollziehen kann, kann ich mir kein, wie exotisch auch immer geartetes Szenario vorstellen, in dem *nur und ausschliesslich* diese Strebe genau dieses Schadensbild zeigen sollte. Denn schaut man sich die Bilder an, ist sogar das Hinterrad noch vollkommen gerade.


Das ist ja der Grund, warum Bergamont nicht nur die Strebe tauschen will. Die können sich das auch nicht vorstellen.


----------



## xyzHero (24. Februar 2014)

Ich kann mir auch kaum vorstellen, dass ein Rad mit einer solch krummen Strebe ausgeliefert werden konnte und es dem Kunden nicht (bzw. extrem spät) auffallen sollte.
Wenn dem trotzdem so ist, dann kannst du ruhigen Gewissens einen Gutachter einschalten der deine Beschreibung bestätigt und dich mit Jehlebikes auseinandersetzen.
Unter den gegebenen Voraussetzungen kann ich Bergamont verstehen.

Gruß xyzHero


----------



## kingfrett (24. Februar 2014)

Epic-Treter schrieb:


> Das ist ja der Grund, warum Bergamont nicht nur die Strebe tauschen will. Die können sich das auch nicht vorstellen.



Dann schaut man sich das Ding persönlich an! Der Aufwand sich hier im Forum zu rechtfertigen ist doch ungleich höher.

Nebenbei hätte man sich dann, wie gesagt ohne irgendeinen Gesichtsverlust, den Junior mal zu Seite nehmen können um ihn darauf hinzuweisen, daß man zum putzen nicht die Strebe demontieren muß, oder wenn doch, man dies nicht mit roher Gewalt tun sollte.

So stehen beide Seiten leicht angeschlagen da, weil sich niemand besagte "Stauchungen" an nur einer Strebe, oder anders herum, daß jemand eine ganze Zeit mit so einer verbogenen Strebe gefahren sein soll, ohne das das irgendwer bemerkt hätte, vorstellen kann.


----------



## kingfrett (24. Februar 2014)

xyzHero schrieb:


> Unter den gegebenen Voraussetzungen kann ich Bergamont verstehen.



Ich auch! Trotzdem hätte man das geschickter lösen können, nein sogar müssen. Denn mit Verlaub, bei dem Schadensbild von "Stauchung" zu sprechen, ist doch totaler Käse!

Mein Vorschlag wäre, daß sich Bergamont das Bike anschaut, selbst(!) beurteilt ob noch weitere "Stauchungen" vorhanden sind (wovon ich nicht ausgehe), die Strebe tauscht und dem Kunden nur diese in Rechnung stellt.


----------



## MatzeMD (24. Februar 2014)

Die sollen die Strebe tauschen und dann merkt man doch spätestens beim fahren, ob noch was verzogen ist oder nicht. Ich lande öfters mal schräg mit meinem 115 Kilo und meinem Big Hit und das verzeiht alles. Ich empfehle, falls das bergamont irgendwann wieder fahrbar ist verkaufen und gut ist. Dann würde ich dem Sohn eines der bikes holen womit die Forumsmitglieder gute Erfahrungen haben.


----------



## Epic-Treter (24. Februar 2014)

kingfrett schrieb:


> Nebenbei hätte man sich dann, wie gesagt ohne irgendeinen Gesichtsverlust, den Junior mal zu Seite nehmen können um ihn darauf hinzuweisen, daß man zum putzen nicht die Strebe demontieren muß, oder wenn doch, man dies nicht mit roher Gewalt tun sollte.



Wen Babba oder Junior aber nicht einsehen oder zugeben wollen, das sie Mist gebaut haben, ist das vergebene Liebesmühe


----------



## Pizzaplanet (24. Februar 2014)

Bei dem was ich selber bei Kunden erlebt habe kann ich bergamont schon verstehen.
Was die Kunden einem erzählen und was wirklich war da is mir schon öfter die kinnlade (freundlich ausgedrückt) runtergefallen.

Bei dem schaden kann ich mir zwar nicht vorstellen wie ich das hinbekommen könnte aber ich denke auch das der schaden, wenn er vorher schon da war, auch vorher hätte auffallen müssen.

Der Kunde hat hier "Pech" das der kauf mehr als 6 Monate her ist und somit die beweislastumkehr greift.

Mann müsste doch ganz gut feststellen können ob die strebe in eingebautem Zustand verformt wurde oder ob es beim Ausbau passiert ist.


----------



## bergamont (24. Februar 2014)

@ alle
Ich möchte hier nochmal darauf eingehen was in diesem Fall das Prüfen und Ersetzen von einzelnen Rahmenbauteilen angeht und ob es nun möglich ist, bzw. reicht nur die Strebe zu tauschen.

*Warum schauen wir den Rahmen nicht einfach nochmal hier vor Ort an?*
Das Prüfen (Vermessen, evtl. Röntgen/Ultraschall) müsste letztlich nicht hier bei uns im Haus, sondern entweder über unseren Rahmenbauer (Taiwan) oder ein Prüfinstitut (DE) gehen, welches auch unsere Entwicklung nutzt. Beide Optionen sind mit Blick auf den hier genannten Preis für den Rahmentausch, sowie auch mit Blick auf den Zeitrahmen schlicht nicht zu verantworten und würden in keinem Verhältnis stehen.

*Warum tauschen wir nicht einfach die Strebe?*
Wir haften bei Reparaturen die wir durchführen, das bedeutet wir können nicht einfach nur die Strebe tauschen, weil wir dann grob fahrlässig handeln würden. Wenn wir den Jungen mit neuer Strebe wieder los schicken und die Kettenstrebe bricht (und es kommt in Folge zum Sturz), sind wir verantwortlich - das wollen wir nicht riskieren, weder rechtlich noch vor unserem Gewissen.
In dem Bild wo beide Streben von oben gezeigt werden sieht man deutlich, dass die verbogene Strebe durch die Biegung verkürzt ist. Das bedeutet das auch das Gelenk auf der Kettenstrebe nicht mehr an dem Ort ist wo es ursprünglich mal war. Evtl. ist auch die Wippe betroffen, die den Dämpfer anlenkt. Das sind das schon in Summe drei Teile, die mutmaßlich betroffen sind. Das alleine wäre für uns schon der Grund einen neuen Rahmen zu nehmen.


----------



## MarUVra (24. Februar 2014)

Zur ausgebauten Strebe: Beim Putzen des Bikes stellte mein Sohn fest, dass die Strebe gebogen ist. Daraufhin hat er sie ausgebaut um zu schauen,ob das normal ist.
Da Bergamont nach schriftlichen und mündliche Vorschlag, bis heute es nicht nötig hatte, das Bike persönlich und vor Ort (wir sind 15km entfernt) zu begutachten und nur einseitig meinem Sohn die Schuld gibt, werden wir das Bike in den nächsten Tagen einem Gutachter vorführen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarUVra (24. Februar 2014)

@Epic-Treter 
Babba ist Mama


----------



## Tom33 (24. Februar 2014)

ich würde mit meinem Sohnemann allerdings vorher noch ein deutliches Gespräch führen... Nicht das am Ende doch alles anders war und der Schuss mit dem Gutachter nach hinten losgeht.


----------



## Epic-Treter (24. Februar 2014)

MarUVra schrieb:


> @Epic-Treter
> Babba ist Mama



Ich bitte um Entschuldigung


----------



## Pizzaplanet (24. Februar 2014)

Ich würde gerne mal ein Bild sehen wo beide streben auf ebenem Untergrund liegen, so fotografiert das man sieht wie die drehpunkte zueinander stehen. 
Nur rein Interesse halber.


----------



## kingfrett (24. Februar 2014)

MarUVra schrieb:


> Zur ausgebauten Strebe: Beim Putzen des Bikes stellte mein Sohn fest, dass die Strebe gebogen ist. Daraufhin hat er sie ausgebaut um zu schauen,ob das normal ist.



Oooch komm, nicht zu unrecht weist Bergamont darauf hin, daß die Strebe deutlich verkürzt ist. Erklär mir bitte, wie die in dem Zustand verbaut gewesen sein soll, ohne das a) das weder Bergamont, noch Jehle, noch Euch aufgefallen sein soll, weil vor allem b) so der Hinterbau auf gar keinen Fall auch nur mehr ansatzweise vernünftig funktioniert haben kann. Da muß sich doch beim Einfedern der ganze Hinterbau verzogen haben.

Bevor Du also Unmengen an Geld bei einem Gutachter versenkst, würde ich an Deiner Stelle noch mal ein ruhiges, ausgiebiges Gespräch mit dem Junior führen.

Das das Verhalten Bergamonts zur Lösung des Problems nicht unbedingt beiträgt, sagte ich ja bereits.


----------



## grauphilter (24. Februar 2014)

Materialfehler hin und her. Fahrfehler hin und her. Gewährleistung, Garantie hin und her, hin und her...

Die Fronten sind ziemlich verhärtet und hier wird keiner mehr nachgeben. Das kann man aus jeder Sicht nachvollziehen.

So beschixxen sich der telefonische Service bei Bergamont auch angeblich hatte.. Mein Respekt haben sie trotzdem, dass sie hier so geduldig und offen in den Dialog gehen.

Egal wer Recht hat oder besser argumentieren kann.. Kann ich nicht beurteilen, davon habe ich keinen Plan. Der Junge tut mir leid, keine Frage.. Kommt Zeit, kommt ein neues Rad..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingfrett (24. Februar 2014)

Pizzaplanet schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne mal ein Bild sehen wo beide streben auf ebenem Untergrund liegen, so fotografiert das man sieht wie die drehpunkte zueinander stehen.
> Nur rein Interesse halber.



Dann blätter doch einfach mal ne Seite zurück. Was ich gerne sehen möchte, ist das Hinterrad von oben, um zu sehen ob das noch gerade steht


----------



## bikefreak32791 (24. Februar 2014)

Sorry wenn ich mir Schaltwerk und die Zughülle ansehe war da mehr wie nix .....und der Gutachter wird sicher nix anderes sagen ich finde das Verhalten von Bergamont sehr fair und kollant .
PS. Ich fahre selbst kein Bergamont.


----------



## kingfrett (24. Februar 2014)

[quote="grauphilter, post: 11769422, member: 297616"Egal wer Recht hat oder besser argumentieren kann.. Kann ich nicht beurteilen, davon habe ich keinen Plan. Der Junge tut mir leid, keine Frage.. Kommt Zeit, kommt ein neues Rad..[/quote]

Sollte er das aber selbst vergeigt haben (was ich mittlerweile fast annehme), wäre es so langsam an der Zeit, daß er zumindest privat, den Mund aufmacht. Denn dann bräuchte es nur eine neue Strebe und alles wäre gut. War er es nicht, dann muß ich widerum Bergamont recht geben, würde ich mit dem Bike keinen einzigen Meter mehr fahren.


----------



## Pizzaplanet (24. Februar 2014)

Vor allem müsste der Gutachter feststellen das das ganze bei Auslieferung schon so war. Da lehnt der sich aber weit ausm Fenster.


----------



## Basti138 (25. Februar 2014)

Hab den Thread per Zufall entdeckt

Dachte erst es sei ein Materialfehler - aber als ich die Bilder von der verbogenen Strebe sah Sehr geil.
Entweder es hat mal volle Kanne durchgeschlagen, oder Landung ganz grob verkorxt.
Aber in ner Größenordnung, dass der Fahrer sofort weis "Ups, der war nicht gut!" AUA!

Der Sohnemann weis vermutlich sehr genau, wann das passiert war - traut es sich aber evtl nicht zuzugeben
Es ist Sport, da geht halt mal was kaputt. War bei mir nicht anders.
Dass dein Sohn den Einschlag nicht bemerkt hat, kauf ich euch nicht ab Sorry, meine Meinung.
Die Strebe ist der Länge nach gestaucht und nach aussen gebogen - eben genau, da gehört extrem viel kraft dazu.
Das geht nur mit Gewalt.

Das war bestimmt ein meterhoher Drop unabgefangen ins Flat, oder mehrere. Der Dämpfer schlägt mächtig durch und schon ists passiert. Und dann drückts eben die beiden Streben auseinander. Die eine mehr, die andere weniger.
Mit falsch eingestelltem Dämpfer geht das recht schnell.

Und ich geb Bergamont auch recht: Laufräder sind in Längsrichtung extrem stabil.
Und ich seh das auch so, Garantie kann das nicht werden - und auch wenns innerhalb der 6 Monate wäre.
Da kannste ein Gutachten machen lassen und da wird das selbe rauskommen.
Eine verbogene Sitzstrebe - wie kann das nur passieren 
=> Genau so wie wenns beim Auto ne Spurstange oder nen Querlenker verbiegt - da kommste mit garantieforderungen nicht weit.




Fahre selber Bergamont


----------



## unkreativ (25. Februar 2014)

Ich hab mir mal den ganzen Thread durchgelesen und was mich am meisten irritiert ist die Anspruchshaltung vieler ggü. Bergamont. Mal abgesehen von dem Risiko, dass sich die Firma mit einer öffentlichen Diskussion antut, hat man hier m. M. n. alles richtig gemacht. Vielleicht sollten alle, die hier nach einem kostenlosen Replacement rufen mal überlegen, wie das wäre, wenn es ihre Firma wäre und ihr Geld, mit dem sie ihre Mitarbeiter bezahlen müssten. Und ebenso wenig verstehe ich den ständigen Ruf, nur die Strebe auszutauschen, wenn schon X mal erklärt wurde, warum Bergamont das zu heikel ist.

Was ich nicht verstehe ist: Wenn 2 Händler und der Hersteller sagen, dass es sich um einen Fahrfehler handelt UND ein faires Kompensationsangebot gemacht wird, warum muss man das dann hier noch so breit treten?

Mein Ra(d)(t) an den Betroffenen: Das als Lehrgeld abhaken.


----------



## kingfrett (25. Februar 2014)

unkreativ schrieb:


> Ich hab mir mal den ganzen Thread durchgelesen und was mich am meisten irritiert ist die Anspruchshaltung vieler ggü. Bergamont. Mal abgesehen von dem Risiko, dass sich die Firma mit einer öffentlichen Diskussion antut, hat man hier m. M. n. alles richtig gemacht. Vielleicht sollten alle, die hier nach einem kostenlosen Replacement rufen mal überlegen, wie das wäre, wenn es ihre Firma wäre und ihr Geld, mit dem sie ihre Mitarbeiter bezahlen müssten. Und ebenso wenig verstehe ich den ständigen Ruf, nur die Strebe auszutauschen, wenn schon X mal erklärt wurde, warum Bergamont das zu heikel ist..



Vorweg kann ich Bergamont schon verstehen, schließlich sind sie kein Wohltätigkeitsinstitut, trotzdem bin ich der Meinung, daß man das Ganze mit ein wenig mehr Fingerspitzengefühl hätte handhaben können.

Die von Bergamont und Einigen hier geäußerte Vermutung, der Schaden wäre durch einen unglücklichen Drop oder ähnliches entstanden, kann ich in keinster Weise nachvollziehen, da in meinen Augen dann ein auch an anderen Komponenten ein *deutlich sichtbarer* (und auch ohne Röntgen problemlos feststellbarer) Schaden entstanden sein müsste. Herrje, die Strebe ist völlig verbogen und deutlich verkürzt, damit kann doch niemand ein halbes Jahr durch die Gegend gefahren sein! Nebenbei kann ich mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, wie die Strebe in dem Zustand montiert gewesen sein soll.

Daher meine Vermutung, das der Schaden durch einen, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, vorgenommenen Demontageversuch der Strebe entstanden sein könnte. Sowas passiert halt, wenn man jung ist und sich (mit zuviel Kraft) an Dinge herantraut, von denen man noch nicht den wirklichen Plan hat. Und genau sowas hätte man vor Ort im persönlichen Gespräch sicherlich relativ problemlos klären können. Nun ist aber die Katze in den Brunnen gefallen und keine der beiden Seiten kommt ohne nennenswerten Gesichtsverlust aus der Sache wieder heraus.


----------



## unkreativ (25. Februar 2014)

Einen Gesichtsverlust bei Bergamont sehe ich nicht - ich bin eher der Meinung, dass das ruhige, sachliche und offene Auftreten hier im Forum ein Gewinn für das Marken-Image darstellt. 

Allerdings hätte ich als Bergamont jetzt kein Interesse mehr an einer Kulanz-Lösung, wenn man versucht mich hier am Nasenring durch die Manege zu führen. Denn inzwischen haben sich weitere Leute mit dem Problem beschäftigt (Kostet Zeit und damit Geld), man hat versucht meinem Ruf Schaden beizufügen etc... da würde ich als Bergamont jetzt die Reißleine ziehen.


----------



## Daddelmann (25. Februar 2014)

Liebes Bergamontteam,

wenn ihr euch so sicher seid, dass es sich um einen Sturz oder fehlerhafte Nutzung handelt, woher nehmt ihr eure Sicherheit? Gefühl oder könnt ihr eure Argumente auch mit Zahlen und Wirkungsweisen der technischen Mechanik belegen? Wie sieht es mit weiteren Nachweisen aus, die ausschließen, dass der Fehler auf Seiten der Herstellung und Montage liegt?

Fangen wir doch einmal an.



bergamont schrieb:


> Es ist äußerst unwahrscheinlich, dass die Strebe durch eine fehlerhafte Endmontage bei Jehlebikes verbogen ist, da alle Räder von uns vormontiert ausgeliefert werden.



Super, wenn die Montage in euren Händen lag, dann ist Jehlebikes schon einmal raus. Wer Montiert eigentlich genau? Zertifizierte deutsche Fachmechaniker oder wird der Rahmen bereits in Asien montiert?  -> Gibt es schriftliche Nachweise? 

Ich führe weiter aus, wird irgendwo dokumentiert, wie häufig die Strebe nach dem plastischen Urformen, Umformen und Schweißen, die Strebe gerichtet wurde? Dokumente über diesen Rahmen, dieser Strebe über das Entspannungsglühen? (Zeit, Temperatur, Stelle im Ofen usw)



bergamont schrieb:


> Wenn der Schaden zu diesem Zeitpunkt schon vorhanden war, wäre es aber in der Tat die Sorgfalt des Monteurs die so einen Mangel erkennt.



Super, nochmal eure eigene Andeutung: Wer hat den Rahmen, bzw die Strebe genau montiert, der erkennen könnte, dass zu viel Spannung vorhanden sein wird? Es ist gewiss möglich die Oberflächenspannung des Gefüges, die das axiale Biegemoment, gegeben durch eine reguläre Belastung



bergamont schrieb:


> Nach dieser Zeit ist es an dir diesen Nachweis zu erbringen, wenn du das versuchen möchtest gibt es dafür Gutachter.



Ihr wisst ganz genau, dass kein Gutachter seine Reputation für einen Fahrradrahmen auf's Spiel setzt, diese Aussage ist äußerst provokativ. Dann solltet ihr mit dem Folgenden aber keine Probleme haben. 

Diese Aussage erinnert mich an eure Aussage eurer Website "Über uns" - "Dennoch, das Herz von Bergamont schlägt noch immer am Schlachthof" -frei geschnitten wirkt das er skuril zu eurer Aussage. Wäre aber sicher ein publikmitreißender Titel. Eure Aussage wirkt so, als wäre eure Reputation völlig unerheblich, als hättet ihr Serviceleistung und Nähe zum Kunden nicht nötig? Nehmt doch einmal Stellung, welche Wertschätzung eure Kunden für euch haben. 

Eine weitere super Aussage auf eurer Website ist diese:" Aber neben der Geometrie ist auch Gewicht und *Haltbarkeit* von entscheidender Bedeutung. Hier spielen neben der langjähren Erfahrung unserer Entwickler im Rahmenbau auch Kooperationen z.B. mit der Technischen Universität Hamburg-Harburg eine wichtige Rolle.Dort wird der Rahmen in einem Computermodell *berechnet und seine Belastbarkeit für Betriebszustände wie hartes Bremsen oder extremes Springen praxisnah simuliert."*

Dann könnt ihr sicher auch eine Stellungnahme einer eurer Ingeneure treffen, wieso es möglich ist, dass *eine *Strebe defekt ist und nicht beide, obwohl durch das mittig sitzende Laufrad, die Kraft, die auf die defekte Strebe gewirkt hat, in die axial entgegen gesetzte Richtung auf die andere Strebe gewirkt haben muss, wenn man davon ausgeht, dass das Laufrad durch eine seitliche Landung verdreht wurde. Wäre auch hier super eine Berechnungsgrundlage zu erhalten. Der reinen Gesetzmäßigkeiten lässt keine Berechnung aus den Vorlesungen der technischen Mechanik es zu, dass die andere Strebe nicht plastisch verformt wurde. Es sei denn, wir sprechen über Toleranzen, aber wenn die Toleranzen so hoch sind, dass ich wiederum gerne auf die Dokumente aus Asien zurück kommen möchte.



bergamont schrieb:


> Gerade weil nur eine Strebe verbogen ist liegt sehr nahe, dass min. auch die Kettenstrebe und evtl. weiter Bauteile verzogen sind bzw. Schaden genommen haben. Daher würden wir hier unbedingt von einem Tausch der Strebe absehen, denn was wäre wenn aufgrund eines nicht erkannten Schadens in zwei Jahren die Kettenstrebe brechen sollte? Evtl. noch mit einem Sturz als Folge...



Management der alten Schule - am Ende immer auf das Gewissen des Kunden eingehen, das zieht fast immer. Safty first, mit wem wir hier verdeckt auch immer sprechen, es sollte demnach im höchsten Interesse Bergamonts liegen, dass ein 16 Jähriger, der sein gesamtes Geld für ein Neubike investiert hat, unter keinen Umständen mit einem risikobehafteten Rahmen auf die Trails lassen. Dort steckt auch eine Verantwortung eurerseits hinter. 



bergamont schrieb:


> Hier kommt dann auch irgendwann für uns der ökonomische Faktor hinzu, es ist aus unserer Sicht günstiger (und ja wir müssen wirtschaftlich Arbeiten, das machen Unternehmen so um u.a. mich zu bezahlen) hier den Rahmen zu tauschen, als alle Einzelteile auszumessen und auf versteckte Schäden zu untersuchen. Vor allem wenn man die möglichen Folgekosten bedenkt.



Rechne doch mal ökonomisch: 
3 Stunden online hier die Stellungnahme:
1 Stunde besprochen im Unternehmen (Minimum zwei Leute, also 2 Stunden) 

Diese 5 Stunden, die hier in die Luft geschossen wurden investiert in Marketing, Entwicklung, Innovation usw
herausgebrochene Teilgewinne aus dem Misch: vermutlich mindestens 10 Euro je Stunde. 

Macht eine Differenz aus:
5 Stunden 45€ (unternehmerseitig, inkl aller Abgaben) 225€
+
5 Stunden 10€ Gewinnerhöhung (wieder unternehmerseitig)

Es wird sogar mehr, denn die Rückläufer werden als Gewinnminderung betrachtet für die steuerlichen Abgaben. 

Macht bei 29,83% Unternehmensbesteuerung: rund 67 Euro weniger Abgaben auf euren Jahresüberschuss. 

Ergibt in der Summe also rund 342,00 Euro Gewinnleistung. 

Allein dieser Betrag deckelt die Produktion eines weiteren Rahmen, wenn ihr diesen nicht sogar dem Hersteller in Rechnung stellt...

Hinzu kommt eine gute Reputation = Mehr Kunden = Mehr Bikes = Mehr Expansion und dann würde ich auch nicht aus dem Bundesanzeiger entnehmen, dass ihr trotz der 15% Umsatzsteigerung zum Vorjahr und lediglich 440% Steigerung des Jahresüberschusses, als Gewinn steigern konntet. (Was anscheind wirklich mit dem verletzten Patent letztes Jahr zusammen hängt) 

Das ist ökonomisch und ein guter Service zusammen vereint.


----------



## bergamont (25. Februar 2014)

@Daddelmann 

Schöne Ausführung, dennoch in ein paar Punkten etwas fern der Realitäten:

Ich sehe hier keine Notwendigkeit unsere internen Prozesse zur Entwicklung und Qualitätssicherung in einem Internet-Forum öffentlich zu machen. Dabei handelt es sich nicht zuletzt um lange und aufwendig erarbeitete Kenntnisse, Vorgehensweisen und nicht zuletzt Betriebsgeheimnisse, die wir unseren Mitbewerbern und der Öffentlichkeit sicher nicht auf dem Silbertablett servieren werden und müssen. Ja, wir haben entsprechende Dokumentationen aus Produktion und Entwicklung die wir auch im Falle eines Rechtsstreits vorlegen können, aber nicht hier im Forum aufgrund der Mutmaßungen anonymer Dritter.



Daddelmann schrieb:


> Ihr wisst ganz genau, dass kein Gutachter seine Reputation für einen Fahrradrahmen auf's Spiel setzt, diese Aussage ist äußerst provokativ. Dann solltet ihr mit dem Folgenden aber keine Probleme haben.



Gutachter gibt es eine ganze Reihe die sich sogar auf Fahrräder spezialisiert haben und die sehr gerne ihre Reputation für einen Fahrradrahmen „aufs Spiel setzen“. So ein Unsinn…



Daddelmann schrieb:


> Dann könnt ihr sicher auch eine Stellungnahme einer eurer Ingeneure treffen, wieso es möglich ist, dass *eine *Strebe defekt ist



Was das angeht, bitte lese meine bisherigen Ausführungen. Dort wird sehr klar beschrieben, dass es eben nicht nur diese eine Strebe sein kann. Du zitierst sogar eine dieser Passagen weiter unten.



Daddelmann schrieb:


> Rechne doch mal ökonomisch:
> 3 Stunden online hier die Stellungnahme:
> 1 Stunde besprochen im Unternehmen (Minimum zwei Leute, also 2 Stunden)



Deine Berechnung in allen Ehren, aber es kommt für uns durchaus darauf an, dass wir uns nicht erpressen lassen. Nur weil jemand versucht mittels öffentlichen Drucks doch noch die Antwort zu bekommen die er/sie gerne hätte, werden wir uns dem mit Sicherheit nicht einfach beugen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daddelmann (25. Februar 2014)

Tut mir leid, ich habe es nicht einmal ganz gelesen. Keine belegbaren Argumente, keine Glaubwürdigkeit.


----------



## kingfrett (25. Februar 2014)

unkreativ schrieb:


> Deine Berechnung in allen Ehren, aber es kommt für uns durchaus darauf an, dass wir uns nicht erpressen lassen. Nur weil jemand versucht mittels öffentlichen Drucks doch noch die Antwort zu bekommen die er/sie gerne hätte, werden wir uns dem mit Sicherheit nicht einfach beugen.



Ich glaube nicht das die Threaderstellerin vorhatte Euch zu erpressen, die ist einfach nur sauer weil sie das Gefühl hat abgewimmelt worden zu sein und hat zur Notwehr öffentliches Forum gegriffen. Stell Dir einfach vor, ihr Sohnemann kommt bei ihr an und behauptet steif und fest einen Fehler an seinem Rad gefunden zu haben, der schon iiiiiimmer da gewesen sein muß, weil er hat ja gar nichts gemacht. Dann ruft sie Euch an und Deine Kollegen erzählen ihr (ohne das jemand den Rahmen auch nur in Augenschein genommen hätte) etwas von selbst Schuld, neuer Rahmen kostet 600€, ätsch. Wie wird sie wohl reagieren? Richtig! Erst einmal ihrem Sohn glauben und sauer auf Euch sein.

Btw, auf den Bildern sieht man sehr schön, daß an den Strebenbolzen jemand (mehr als einmal!) mit Werkzeug hantiert hat, der darin nicht wirklich firm ist...

Trotzdem hätte man das von Eurer Seite anders, sprich ein wenig feinfühliger, handhaben können, oder eher müssen. Denn wenn jemand erst so verzweifelt, oder sauer, ist sich an ein öffentliches Forum zu wenden, ist meist schon zu spät.


----------



## bergamont (25. Februar 2014)

@kingfrett 
Erpressen ist tatsächlich ein starkes Wort, aber letztlich wird hier durch @Daddelmann und andere argumentiert, dass es doch ach so viel besser für uns wäre, einfach den Rahmen zu tauschen und das unabhängig der tatsächlichen Ursache. Damit wäre dann am Ende genau dieser Effekt eingetreten. Ich bin der Meinung wir haben hier unsere Pflichten in keiner Weise verletzt und müssen uns auch nicht vor unserer Entscheidung verstecken. 

Ob wir evtl. in der Abwicklung oder Kommunikation gewisse Dinge hätten besser machen können, werden wir sicherlich diskutieren.


----------



## unkreativ (25. Februar 2014)

kingfrett schrieb:


> Dann ruft sie Euch an und Deine Kollegen erzählen ihr (ohne das jemand den Rahmen auch nur in Augenschein genommen hätte) etwas von selbst Schuld, neuer Rahmen kostet 600€, ätsch. Wie wird sie wohl reagieren? Richtig! Erst einmal ihrem Sohn glauben und sauer auf Euch sein.



Lies bitte den Thread noch mal und wie viele Leute sich das angesehen haben.


----------



## greg12 (25. Februar 2014)

MarUVra schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 275189 Anhang anzeigen 275190 Anhang anzeigen 275191 Anhang anzeigen 275192 Anhang anzeigen 275193 Anhang anzeigen 275195 Anhang anzeigen 275196 Anhang anzeigen 275197


auch die linke strebe scheint ja leicht in richtung laufrad gebogen zu sein. die these mit einer erhöhten einseitigen belastung scheint gar nicht mal so abwegig. die rechte strebe wurde überlastet und hat sich nach außen verformt, die linke hat die biegung leicht mitgemacht. also aus sicht von bergamont ist das angeboten replacement sicher angebracht! und der sohne sollte noch mal in sich gehen und drüber nachdenken ob nicht doch ein extremes fahrmanöver hinter dem verzug steckt! den ab werk kann das bike so nicht ausgeliefert worden sein!


----------



## kingfrett (25. Februar 2014)

unkreativ schrieb:


> Lies bitte den Thread noch mal und wie viele Leute sich das angesehen haben.



Lies bitte meinen Post noch einmal! Bergamont selbst hat sich den Rahmen nicht angesehen!


----------



## unkreativ (25. Februar 2014)

kingfrett schrieb:


> Lies bitte meinen Post noch einmal! Bergamont selbst hat sich den Rahmen nicht angesehen!



Bergamont schreibt auf Seite 1:


> Das Rad wurde von zwei unserer Händler und unserem Service untersucht, alle drei sind zu dem Ergebnis gekommen, dass kein Materialfehler vorliegt, der einen Austausch auf Garantie rechtfertigt.



Jetzt Du ;-)


----------



## kingfrett (25. Februar 2014)

unkreativ schrieb:


> Bergamont schreibt auf Seite 1:
> 
> 
> Jetzt Du ;-)



Nach Aussagen der Mutter hatte sich doch aber der Service nur die von den Händlern zugesandten Bilder angesehen und der Wunsch das Bike bei Bergamont direkt vorzuführen wurde abschlägig beschieden? Wie passt das zusammen?


----------



## unkreativ (25. Februar 2014)

Hier passt doch einiges nicht ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergamont (25. Februar 2014)

Wir haben das Bike nicht vor Ort begutachtet weil das Schadensbild, nach unserer Auffassung, einen Garantiefall eindeutig ausschließt. Ich habe in einem meiner vorigen Beiträge auch erklärt warum es keinen Sinn macht bei einem Kulanzangebot in Höhe von 600 Euro den Rahmen hierher zu holen, nur um ihn dann zur weiteren Prüfung an den Rahmenbauer oder Prüfinstitut zu senden. Das wäre aber nötig, um festzustellen was am Rahmen alles defekt ist und ausgetauscht werden müsste. Das vor allem als Antwort auf die hier wiederkehrende Frage, warum wir nicht einfach die Strebe tauschen.


----------



## Jierdan (25. Februar 2014)

Jetzt mal ganz pragmatisch gedacht - kann man ihm nicht einfach die Strebe geben, gegen Unterschrift dass er ab sofort auf eigene Gefahr unterwegs ist?


----------



## kingfrett (25. Februar 2014)

bergamont schrieb:


> Wir haben das Bike nicht vor Ort begutachtet weil das Schadensbild, nach unserer Auffassung, einen Garantiefall eindeutig ausschließt. Ich habe in einem meiner vorigen Beiträge auch erklärt warum es keinen Sinn macht bei einem Kulanzangebot in Höhe von 600 Euro den Rahmen hierher zu holen, nur um ihn dann zur weiteren Prüfung an den Rahmenbauer oder Prüfinstitut zu senden. Das wäre aber nötig, um festzustellen was am Rahmen alles defekt ist und ausgetauscht werden müsste. Das vor allem als Antwort auf die hier wiederkehrende Frage, warum wir nicht einfach die Strebe tauschen.



Eins muß ich ja vorweg mal loben, auch wenn ich nicht Eurer Meinung bin, gefällt mir die offene Art wie Ihr Euren Standpunkt kommuniziert!

Dann frag ich mal genauso offen: 

Wie würdet Ihr verfahren, wenn sich herausstellen würde, daß es keinen Sturz o.ä. gab, sondern der Junior aus welchem Grund auch immer, die Strebe beim Versuch sie zu demontieren verbogen hat (sich aber aus verständlichen Gründen nicht traut das zuzugeben)?

Warum ich weder an "Stauchung" noch an "das war von Anfang an so" glauben kann, schrieb ich ja bereits (mehrfach).


----------



## bergamont (25. Februar 2014)

@Jierdan Letzlich würde uns das nicht schützen, denn es wäre immer noch grob fahrlässig. Abgesehen davon ist es einfach nicht möglich, dass nur die Strebe alleine verzogen ist.


----------



## Dämon__ (25. Februar 2014)

bergamont schrieb:


> Ob wir evtl. in der Abwicklung oder Kommunikation gewisse Dinge hätten besser machen können, werden wir sicherlich diskutieren.


.										   Ich persönlich finde es toll wenn sich ein Hersteller mal um die Belange der Kunden kümmert im Forum! In diesem Fall würde ich das Angebot annehmen und gut ist. Es wird wohl aber eher zu keiner Einigung kommen...


----------



## unkreativ (25. Februar 2014)

Dämon__ schrieb:


> .										   Ich persönlich finde es toll wenn sich ein Hersteller mal um die Belange der Kunden kümmert im Forum! In diesem Fall würde ich das Angebot annehmen und gut ist. Es wird wohl aber eher zu keiner Einigung kommen...



Das sehe ich anders. Dem/der TO muss klar sein, dass ein Rechtstreit sich eher nicht lohnt und das die Aktion hier im Forum auch eher ein Schuss in den Ofen war. Von daher sollte man erwarten, dass mit ein wenig Abstand (Nacht drüber schlafen?) doch eine Einigung dahingehend erzielt werden kann, dass das Angebot von Bergamont angenommen wird. Und mal ehrlich: für 600 Schleifen einen nagelneuen Rahmen? Das hätte ich auch gern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingfrett (25. Februar 2014)

bergamont schrieb:


> @Jierdan Letzlich würde uns das nicht schützen, denn es wäre immer noch grob fahrlässig. Abgesehen davon ist es einfach nicht möglich, dass nur die Strebe alleine verzogen ist.



Es sei denn es ist beim Versuch die Strebe zu demontieren passiert: Sprich oben wo die Strebe verbogen ist mit der rechten Hand ziehen um unten mit der linken gegen zu drücken um das Lager vom Bolzen/Lager herunter zu bekommen. Oder so ähnlich.


----------



## saturno (25. Februar 2014)

bergamont schrieb:


> @Daddelmann
> Gutachter gibt es eine ganze Reihe die sich sogar auf Fahrräder spezialisiert haben und die sehr gerne ihre Reputation für einen Fahrradrahmen „aufs Spiel setzen“. So ein Unsinn…




unabhängig davon, wird ein sachverständiger im streitfall nur anerkannt, wenn dies ein öffentlich bestellter gutachter ist, der von beiden parteien im vorfeld anerkannt wurde. also bringt das erst mal nichts, genau so, wie diese unnötige diskussionen mancher allwissenden hier im forum.


----------



## fone (25. Februar 2014)

kingfrett schrieb:


> Die von Bergamont und Einigen hier geäußerte Vermutung, der Schaden wäre durch einen unglücklichen Drop oder ähnliches entstanden, kann ich in keinster Weise nachvollziehen, da in meinen Augen dann ein auch an anderen Komponenten ein *deutlich sichtbarer* (und auch ohne Röntgen problemlos feststellbarer) Schaden entstanden sein müsste.


wieso das denn? welche komponenten meinst du denn?
naja, dass du das nicht nachvollziehen/glauben kannst (mehrfach), ist ja auch nicht weiter schlimm.

dass dem junior die sache nach 6 monaten erst beim putzen aufgefallen ist, glaubt leider kein mensch. sorry.


Daddelmann schrieb:


> Tut mir leid, ich habe es nicht einmal ganz gelesen.


ging mir bei deinem text auch so 


ich hab mit bergamont nix zu tun.


----------



## homerjay (25. Februar 2014)

DerandereJan schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich aber mal gespannt, wie es zu so einem Schadensbild gekommen ist...



Ich auch!


----------



## Daddelmann (25. Februar 2014)

.


----------



## MarUVra (25. Februar 2014)

Zunächst einmal--von Erpressung kann hier überhaupt keine Rede sein--Das ist schon ziemlich arg. Bevor ich hier ins Form ging, gab es einigen Schriftverkehr und auch Telefonate mit Jelebikes und Bergamont. Wir haben das Bike zu einem Händler gebracht, der lediglich ein paar Bilder gemacht hat und keine Untersuchung vorgenommen hat.
Der Grund hier ins Form zu gehen war das letzte Telefonat mit Bergamont , indem ich höfflich um ein persönliches Gespräch mit der Geschäftsleitung bat. Anstelle der Geschäftsleitung meldete sich eine Dame, die mir ganz klar sagte, dass es nicht im Sinne der GL liegt, Kundengespräche zu führen. --Das finde ich schon ziemlich von oben herab.

Dann noch einmal zu einigen User hier. Mein Sohn fährt seit letzten Mai und ist blutiger Anfänger--also große Sprünge und Drops sind überhaupt noch nicht drin, das müsstet Ihr aber alle selbst am besten wissen.
Wenn es tatsächlich an einem Fahrfehler liegen sollte und das Bike die "Kiki" Sprünge nicht aushält und sich jetzt schon "verformt", was wäre denn dann passiert wenn ein richtig guter Fahrer gefahren wär ---kaum auszudenken.   

Mein Sohn hat die Strebe erst vorsichtig ausgebaut, als er gesehen hat, das sie nicht so aussieht wie die andere Strebe. 

Dann noch zu einigen, die jetzt auch am Schaltwerk und an der Kurbel große Schäden sehen-----wenn Ärzte nur nach Bilder Diagnosen aufstellen.--Na Mahlzeit.


----------



## Jierdan (25. Februar 2014)

MarUVra schrieb:


> [...] was wäre denn dann passiert wenn ein richtig guter Fahrer gefahren wär ---kaum auszudenken. [...]



Vermutlich würde er dann sauberer landen.


MarUVra schrieb:


> [...]
> Dann noch zu einigen, die jetzt auch am Schaltwerk und an der Kurbel große Schäden sehen-----wenn Ärzte nur nach Bilder Diagnosen aufstellen.--Na Mahlzeit.
> [...]


Eben.
Schramme am Knie? Möglicherweise eine Schramme am Knie. Aber vielleicht auch Schleimbeutel punktiert?
Verbogene Kettenstrebe? Möglicherweise nur eine verbogene Kettenstrebe. Aber vielleicht auch Lager/Nähte/Etc. in Mitleidenschaft gezogen?
Davon dass Kurbel und Schaltwerk ab Werk nicht verschrammt waren kann man wohl ausgehen...?


----------



## bastea82 (25. Februar 2014)

Auf den Bildern sind ganz klar Schrammen und Macken am Schaltwerk, der Kurbel und dem Rahmen zu erkennen, das ist nunmal Fakt!
Dass die Geschäftsleitung kein Interesse an Kundengesprächen hat, sollte wohl jedem klar sein. Die dürften Besseres zu tun haben als sich mit sowas zu befassen.
Ausnahmen gibt es, keine Frage. Das hängt wohl aber von der Größe des Unternehmens ab. Ich habe Bill Gates auch nie ans Telefon bekommen wenn ich ein Problem mit Windows hatte. 

So langsam glaube ich, dass man einfach nur einen Schuldigen sucht weil man in diesem Fall nicht die Eier hat zu seiner Unfähigkeit zu stehen. Und da bietet sich das anonyme Netz immer häufiger an. Nur dieses Mal geht die Rechnung eben nicht auf. Aber das wird die Helikoptermami auch noch erkennen. Obwohl, ich denke eher nicht.


Dieser Beitrag kann Spuren von Sarkasmus und Ironie enthalten!


----------



## Comfortbiker (25. Februar 2014)

Big Air..... , hat der Junge wenigstens ein verstauchten Knöchel oder eine Wirbelprellung gehabt?.....oder hat Er Knochen aus Titan, das er den harten Einschlag nicht gemerkt hat?
Fazit:
Wär es ein stabiler Hinterbau/Rahmen hätte am Fahrer auch was kaputt sein müssen.
Der Name des Bikes versprach mehr als es hielt


----------



## Dämon__ (25. Februar 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaRPe (25. Februar 2014)

@Daddelmann

Was Du nicht verstehst ist, dass Bergamont hier gem. gültiger Rechtslage überhaupt nichts belegen muss.


----------



## Pizzaplanet (25. Februar 2014)

Nach dem halben Jahr kann der junior noch nix!?
Dann wäre er aber sehr vorsichtig.

Ich kenne Leute die sind am Ende des ersten Tages in nem Bikepark so ziemlich alles gefahren, auch die großen drops.

Das Kinder Zuhause nicht immer alles erzählen weiß ich von mir selber. Allerdings hab ich nie meine Schuld auf andere schieben wollen.
Ich bin sehe früh drauf gekommen das es besser ist zu dem zu stehen was man gemacht hat, auch wenn ich das manchmal bereut habe da ich die Konsequenzen tragen musste.

Und ich bin auch der Meinung das bergamont nichts falsch macht.
Immerhin bieten sie einen AustauschRahmen an was sie eigentlich garnicht müssten.

Ist doch nett von denen.


----------



## bergamont (25. Februar 2014)

MarUVra schrieb:


> Zunächst einmal--von Erpressung kann hier überhaupt keine Rede sein--Das ist schon ziemlich arg.



Ich möchte mich aufrichtig bei dir entschuldigen, wenn der Eindruck entstanden ist, ich würde dir Erpressung vorwerfen.

Meine Antwort bezog sich vielmehr auf den Vorschlag in zwei Beiträgen doch einfach aufgrund des hier mutmaßlich aufgebauten, öffentlichen Drucks und vermeintlichen Imageschadens den Rahmen zu tauschen - unabhängig davon wie die Sachlage ist. Ich verstehe absolut wenn jemand die öffentliche Diskussion sucht um seine Meinung zu verteidigen, wir tun das hier ja genauso.
Sollte ich mich hier schlecht ausgedrückt haben, so tut mir das leid.


----------



## Votec Tox (25. Februar 2014)

Beindruckend wieviel Zeit sich Bergamont nimmt hier öffentlich und sachlich Stellung zu nehmen.
Ob hier ein Kulanzfall vorliegt kann man von außen kaum beurteilen, man kann nur spekulieren, dazu lädt so ein öffentlicher Thread geradezu ein ;-)) damit muß die Themenstarterin leben...
Was ich nicht verstehe, warum wird unbedingt davon ausgegangen, daß der Schaden beim Fahren (Springen und Landen) eingetreten sein soll und nicht ganz simpel bei ausgebauten Hinterrad, z.B. beim liegenden Rahmen ohne Steckachse darin, durch Einwirkung von Gewicht auf die Strebe, das kann beim Transport im PKW passieren oder das HR hatte einen Platten und irgend ein Träumer stetzt sich beim Flicken mit seinem "Hinterbau" auf den Hinterbau des Big A. ;-)) usw.


----------



## Basti138 (25. Februar 2014)

Das hier führt zu nichts mehr...
Ein abgelehnter Garantieschaden, der keiner ist und dritte machen sich über den guten Ruf der Herstellers her.


@ Comfortbiker, darf ich mal fragen, was du für ein Rad fährst?


----------



## Basti138 (25. Februar 2014)

Der thread erinnert mich irgendwie hier dran:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/kapitaler-rahmenbruch-cube-ams-comp.284167/


----------



## Epic-Treter (25. Februar 2014)

Um Daddelmann s Argumentation mal aufzugreifen: Wie sieht es mit Juniors Schrauberqualitäten aus? Gibt es hierzu schriftliche Nachweise? Welches Werkzeug benutzt er? Gibt es schriftliche Nachweise über die Genauigkeit des Werkzeuges? Wie stellt er sicher, das die vorgegebenen Anzugsdrehmomente der Schrauben eingehalten werden? Mit einem Drehmomentschlüssel? Hat der Schlüssel einen aktuellen Kalibriernachweis?


----------



## Marcus_xXx (25. Februar 2014)

Wird n bisschen albern hier.. habt ihr alle nichts zu tun? geht´s rädle putzen! ^^


----------



## Basti138 (25. Februar 2014)

Liest der TE überhaupt noch mit?
Würde mich als Hersteller jatzt auch raushalten - weil es nichts an der Situation ändert und weil doch wieder Fragen auftauchen, die schon drei mal beantwortet wurden.

Was solls auch?
Wenn man sich jetzt als Hersteller anders entscheidet, könnten das einige auch als Schuldeingeständniss werten.


Mein Spezl hat auch ein Biggie - also wenn man die Strebe live sieht... Um diese durch Druckbelastung zu verbiegen, gehört einiges dazu. Einiges. Das ist kein Strohhalm, das ist ne fette Strebe. 
Hätte die Strebe gehalten, hätte was anderes nachgegeben.
Man bekommt jedes Bike kaputt.



> Beindruckend wieviel Zeit sich Bergamont nimmt hier öffentlich und sachlich Stellung zu nehmen.


 Ja, und vor allen Dingen um was für uhrzeiten noch


(Ich putze keine Bikes mehr - weil es hat doch keinen Zweck )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (26. Februar 2014)

Basti138 schrieb:


> @ Comfortbiker, darf ich mal fragen, was du für ein Rad fährst?


Ich gehöre zu Denen, die hier im Forum auch Bilder ablegen 

....was für Räder fährst Du?


----------



## saturno (26. Februar 2014)

bergamont schrieb:


> Ich möchte mich aufrichtig bei dir entschuldigen, wenn der Eindruck entstanden ist, ich würde dir Erpressung vorwerfen.
> 
> Meine Antwort bezog sich vielmehr auf den Vorschlag in zwei Beiträgen doch einfach aufgrund des hier mutmaßlich aufgebauten, öffentlichen Drucks und vermeintlichen Imageschadens den Rahmen zu tauschen - unabhängig davon wie die Sachlage ist. Ich verstehe absolut wenn jemand die öffentliche Diskussion sucht um seine Meinung zu verteidigen, wir tun das hier ja genauso.
> Sollte ich mich hier schlecht ausgedrückt haben, so tut mir das leid.





traurig ist hier nur, das ihr nicht gleich dem ganzen müll huier aus dem weg gegangen seid und nochmals mit dem kunden kontakt aufgenommen habt. das der fred explodiert war ja absehbar, sind ja jede menge spezialisten hier unterwegs. die solltet ihr mal alle einstellen. desweiteren müsst ihr euch den schuh anziehen, alleine auf grund von bildern den fall abzuhaken. richtig oder besser wäre es gewesen, ihr hättet das bike mal abgeholt und bei euch begutachtet (sollte es anders gewesen sein, ist hier nicht ersichtlich). denn mit einem zufriedenen kunden wäre mehr erreicht worden in sachen positiver werbung als so.

und als hersteller oder vertreter dessen, hier auf kommentare zu antworten ist sicherlich nicht die tollste art und weise. ein kurzes statement, das man den fall intern abhandelt und nicht in einem forum und schon seid ihr aus der schusslinie.


ich denke aber, beide parteien sind sich somit nicht mehr grün und weitere diskussionen hier führen auch nicht zu einem ergebniss. ihr als firma habt den "imageschaden" der kunde ein defektes "rad"

ob es mit einer besseren kommunikation im vorfeld für beide seiten besser gelaufen wäre sei mal dahin gestellt. nur muss man scih auch damit abfinden, das verärgerte kunden, den weg über das www suchen.


----------



## Epic-Treter (26. Februar 2014)

saturno schrieb:


> traurig ist hier nur, das ihr nicht gleich dem ganzen müll huier aus dem weg gegangen seid und nochmals mit dem kunden kontakt aufgenommen habt. das der fred explodiert war ja absehbar, sind ja jede menge spezialisten hier unterwegs. die solltet ihr mal alle einstellen. desweiteren müsst ihr euch den schuh anziehen, alleine auf grund von bildern den fall abzuhaken. richtig oder besser wäre es gewesen, ihr hättet das bike mal abgeholt und bei euch begutachtet (sollte es anders gewesen sein, ist hier nicht ersichtlich). denn mit einem zufriedenen kunden wäre mehr erreicht worden in sachen positiver werbung als so.



Siehe den ersten Post von Bergamont: 





> Das Rad wurde von zwei unserer Händler und unserem Service untersucht, alle drei sind zu dem Ergebnis gekommen, dass kein Materialfehler vorliegt, der einen Austausch auf Garantie rechtfertigt.



Ich finde, Bergamont hat sich korrekt verhalten. Sie haben den Austausch des Rahmens gegen Kostenbeteiligung angeboten. Das junior komplett schuldlos an der verbogenen Strebe ist, glaube ich und möglicherweise auch einige derer, die hier mitlesen, nicht. Es wird hier lediglich vesucht, über das Forum Druck auf Bergamont aufzubauen, um möglichst viel (d.h. einen kostenlosen Ersatz) rauszuholen. Junior sollte das Angebot von Bergamont annehmen und das Bike dann von einem Händler aufbauen lassen, damit es nicht zu weiteren "unerklärlichen" Schäden kommt.


----------



## xyzHero (26. Februar 2014)

Kann hier auch keinen Imageschaden erkennen. 
Für den TE ist die Sache, wenn sie denn wie beschrieben abgelaufen ist, sicherlich ärgerlich aber dann muss man es als Lehrgeld verbuchen.

Gruß xyzHero


----------



## MarUVra (26. Februar 2014)

Noch einmal---untersucht hat überhaupt keiner das Bike. Der Händler hat ein paar Fotos gemacht und das Rad dann an den Harken gehängt. Und Jelebikes und Bergamont  haben vorab auch Fotos von uns erhalten. Also, wenn man unter Fotos schauen eine fachmännische Untersuchung versteht, dann haben hier ja alle das Rad untersucht.---toll--
Und wenn hier einer behaupten möchte, das wir hier auf  nass einen Rahmen abgreifen wollen, ist das schlichtweg eine Unverschämtheit. ich habe bei Jelebikes nur nachgefragt, ob es normal sei, dass die ein Strebe eine Biegung aufweist. Schließlich ist diese Sportart Neuland fuer uns und nicht wie bei einigen hier die die Weisheit übers Birken ja schon in die Wiege mitbekommen haben.


----------



## Epic-Treter (26. Februar 2014)

MarUVra schrieb:


> Noch einmal---untersucht hat überhaupt keiner das Bike. Der Händler hat ein paar Fotos gemacht und das Rad dann an den Harken gehängt. Und Jelebikes und Bergamont  haben vorab auch Fotos von uns erhalten. Also, wenn man unter Fotos schauen eine fachmännische Untersuchung versteht, dann haben hier ja alle das Rad untersucht.---toll--
> Und wenn hier einer behaupten möchte, das wir hier auf  nass einen Rahmen abgreifen wollen, ist das schlichtweg eine Unverschämtheit. ich habe bei Jelebikes nur nachgefragt, ob es normal sei, dass die ein Strebe eine Biegung aufweist. Schließlich ist diese Sportart Neuland fuer uns und nicht wie bei einigen hier die die Weisheit übers Birken ja schon in die Wiege mitbekommen haben.



Hier im Forum kann man auch "nur" Fotos schauen. Du erwartest aber hier ein Urteil zu dem Schaden, den Du Bergamont zu beurteilen unter gleichen Voraussetzungen aberkennst. Aus welchem Grund machst Du dann hier so einen Aufriss? 
Anfänger war jeder von uns einmal und wir haben alle Lehrgeld bezahlt. Irgendwann muss man aber auch erkennen, dass der Fehler bei einem selbst liegt und daraus lernen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarUVra (26. Februar 2014)

Einen Aufriss mach ich überhaupt nicht. Ich wollte hier nur mal aufzeigen, wie man als Kunde der Firma Bergamon abgekanzelt wird und wie groß Service geschrieben wird.


----------



## Epic-Treter (26. Februar 2014)

Ich finde es schon mal gut von Bergamont, dass sie sich hier in der Öffentlichkeit einer Diskussion stellen. Ausserdem haben sie euch ein Angebot für einen Austauschrahmen unterbreitet. Ich kenne den regulären Rahmenpreis nicht, deshalb kann ich auch die Qualität des Angebotes nicht beurteilen. Trotzdem finde ich es schon mal gut, das sie überhaupt ein Angebot gemacht haben. Genauso hätten sie auch sagen können: "selbst schuld, Pech gehabt" Solche Firmen gibt es nämlich auch.


----------



## d-zorg (26. Februar 2014)

Die Pauschalisierung hilft ohnehin keinem wirklich weiter. Wenn man nur einige wenige, negative Einzelfälle betrachtet und als Grundlage für die Bewertung heranzieht, dann dürfte man von KEINEM Hersteller IRGEND ETWAS erwerben.

Einigen, wenigen negativen Erfahrungen stehen normalerweise aber viele positive gegenüber. Nur in den Foren findet man letztere leider eher selten.  Interessant wird es erst, wenn sich negative Erfahrungen bei den Kunden deutlich häufen. Dann sollte man aufmerksam werden.

Wie oben schon gesagt wurde: In diesem Fall scheinen die Fronten wohl nun verhärtet zu sein. Beide Parteien fühlen sich im Recht und vertreten die aus ihrer Sicht richtige Vorgehensweise. Am Ende bleiben hier wohl nur ein unzufriedener Kunde (Kundin) und ein für die Reputation "ungünstiger" Forenthread für Bergamont bestehen.


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. Februar 2014)

MarUVra schrieb:


> Einen Aufriss mach ich überhaupt nicht. Ich wollte hier nur mal aufzeigen, wie man als Kunde der Firma Bergamon abgekanzelt wird und wie groß Service geschrieben wird.


Eh Ihr Euch noch weiter ärgert.....kauft eine neue Strebe und lasst die von einer erfahrenen Person einbauen, und lernt aus dem Erlebten. 

MMn. sind die Streben falsch konstruiert, denn als Druckstrebe mit frei gelagerten Enden ist das auftretende Moment in der Mitte der Strebe am größten und Diese müsste dort am stärksten sein. Um so eine Durchbiegung zu erreichen, benötigt man schon ordentlich Druck in Längsrichtung.
Begünstigt wird das wegknicken aber auch durch die versetzte Anordnung der Lagerpunkte. Alles nicht optimal 

Was sagt denn der jugendliche Fahrer zu der Sache, wo ist er runtergesprungen?......ja das Rad ist ja für große Sprünge gedacht.
Oder ist er in einen Gegenhang gefallen?


----------



## Epic-Treter (26. Februar 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Eh Ihr Euch noch weiter ärgert.....kauft eine neue Strebe und lasst die von einer erfahrenen Person einbauen, und lernt aus dem Erlebten.
> 
> MMn. sind die Streben falsch konstruiert, denn als Druckstrebe mit frei gelagerten Enden ist das auftretende Moment in der Mitte der Strebe am größten und müsste dort am stärksten sein. Um so eine Durchbiegung zu erreichen, benötigt man schon ordentlich Druck in Längsrichtung.
> Begünstigt wird das wegknicken aber auch durch die versetzte Anordnung der Lagerpunkte. Alles nicht optimal



Und Du glaubst allen ernstes, der Rest vom Rahmen hat bei einer derart verbogenen Strebe nichts abbekommen? Was ist, wenn das nächste Teil am Bike kaputt geht?

Bei dem langen Hebelarm, den die Strebe darstellt, benötigt es relativ wenig Kraft, die Strebe in Querrichtung zu verbiegen. 

Letztlich sind aber beide Versionen nur Spekulation. Von Auslieferung kann kann es jedenfalls kaum so verbogen gewesen sein.


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. Februar 2014)

Epic-Treter schrieb:


> Und Du glaubst allen ernstes, der Rest vom Rahmen hat bei einer derart verbogenen Strebe nichts abbekommen? Was ist, wenn das nächste Teil am Bike kaputt geht?
> 
> Bei dem langen Hebelarm, den die Strebe darstellt, benötigt es relativ wenig Kraft, die Strebe in Querrichtung zu verbiegen.
> 
> Letztlich sind aber beide Versionen nur Spekulation. Von Auslieferung kann kann es jedenfalls kaum so verbogen gewesen sein.


So stark wird er doch nicht gesprungen sein das der Rahmen hin ist , aber da haben wir noch keine Info.

Wenig Kraft?.... aber nicht in *Längsrichtung *auf Druck  und er wird doch nicht seitlich an der Strebe gezogen haben....hoffe ich


----------



## Epic-Treter (26. Februar 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> und er wird doch nicht seitlich an der Strebe gezogen haben....hoffe ich



Nein, natürlich nicht. Ich will ihm ja nichts unterstellen


----------



## greg12 (26. Februar 2014)

MarUVra schrieb:


> @bergamont
> -Könnte es vielleicht auch ein Fehler sein, der bei der Endmontage (sprich bei Jehlebike) entstanden ist?


nein, einen montagfehler kannst du ausschließen, eine derartig verbogene strebe würde wohl nicht ohne massiven kraftaufwand zu montieren sein, dass würde jedem halbwegs aufmerksamen schrauber auffallen.

statisch gesehen ist die sitzstrebe ein beidseitig gelagerter stab, bei dem allerdings die normalkrafteinleitung durch die angeschweißten offset schmiedeteile exzentrisch erfolgt und damit automatisch in stabmitte das größte biegemoment generiert. durch den vorhanden rechteckquerschnitt ist ausgerechnet der widerstand gegen durchbiegen in der seitlichen ebene am geringsten, dadurch wird die biegung in diese richtung durchaus begünstigt wenn das widerstandsmoment des materials überschritten wird. d.h mmn schon, dass durch eine ausserordentliche belastung, d.h. große normalkraft in stabrichtung ein ausknicken in seitlicher richtung stattfinden kann.

kannst ja selber mal ausprobieren:
stelle ein 30cm kunststofflineal lotrecht auf den tisch, versichere dich dass es auf der tischplatte nicht verrutschten kann und bring dann eine möglichst zentrale druckkraft von oben auf das lineal auf- was passiert?

richtig, dass lineal knickt früher oder später seitlich in richtung des dünneren querschnitts aus!

als nächstes versuch am freien ende des lineals einen hebel der im rechten winkel zum lineal steht herzustellen (z.b. durch eine schraubzwinge oder ähnliches) und wiederhole den versuch, in dem du am ende vom neu angebrachten hebel eine druckkraft in richtung tisch ausübst. 
resultat, der stab knickt bei weniger druckkraft seitlich aus!


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. Februar 2014)

greg12 schrieb:


> nein, einen montagfehler kannst du ausschließen, eine derartig verbogene strebe würde wohl nicht ohne massiven kraftaufwand zu montieren sein, dass würde jedem halbwegs aufmerksamen schrauber auffallen.
> 
> statisch gesehen ist die sitzstrebe ein beidseitig gelagerter stab, bei dem allerdings die normalkrafteinleitung durch die angeschweißten offset schmiedeteile exzentrisch erfolgt und damit automatisch in stabmitte das größte biegemoment generiert. durch den vorhanden rechteckquerschnitt ist ausgerechnet der widerstand gegen durchbiegen in der seitlichen ebene am geringsten, dadurch wird die biegung in diese richtung durchaus begünstigt wenn das widerstandsmoment des materials überschritten wird. d.h mmn schon, dass durch eine ausserordentliche belastung, d.h. große normalkraft in stabrichtung ein ausknicken in seitlicher richtung stattfinden kann.
> 
> ...


....wie ich schon schrieb.......die Streben sind nicht optimal konstruiert


----------



## psychorad!cal (26. Februar 2014)

Das bringt doch alles nichts,die Fronten sind verhärtet,jetzt sind Alternativen gefragt noch 10 Seiten ICB gebrabbel bringen dem Jungen auch kein Bike mit dem er schredden kann.
Als erstes würde ich als Te mal versuchen so eine Strebe zu bekommen um sagen zu können was ggf.Noch alles verbogen ist oder eben nicht...wenn das ganze Ding krumm ist seis drum aber man hat wenigestens was versucht ausser rumstampfen 
Wenn der Rahmen und Schwinge verbogen sind kauft man sich halt irgend einen Rahmen günstig aus 2ter Hand und baut seine Teile ran und der Junge kann wieder den Wald unsicher machen.
Weitere Ideen..?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Exekuhtot (26. Februar 2014)

Strebe richten, weiter fahren?


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. Februar 2014)

psychorad!cal schrieb:


> Das bringt doch alles nichts,die Fronten sind verhärtet,jetzt sind Alternativen gefragt noch 10 Seiten ICB gebrabbel bringen dem Jungen auch kein Bike mit dem er schredden kann.
> Als erstes würde ich als Te mal versuchen so eine Strebe zu bekommen um sagen zu können was ggf.Noch alles verbogen ist oder eben nicht...wenn das ganze Ding krumm ist seis drum aber man hat wenigestens was versucht ausser rumstampfen
> Wenn der Rahmen und Schwinge verbogen sind kauft man sich halt irgend einen Rahmen günstig aus 2ter Hand und baut seine Teile ran und der Junge kann wieder den Wald unsicher machen.
> Weitere Ideen..?


Das hatte ich vorhin schon geschrieben  #121


----------



## Epic-Treter (26. Februar 2014)

psychorad!cal schrieb:


> Weitere Ideen..?



Das Angebot von Bergamont annehmen?


----------



## noam (26. Februar 2014)

Exekuhtot schrieb:


> Strebe richten, weiter fahren?



Alu biegen?


----------



## kingfrett (26. Februar 2014)

Epic-Treter schrieb:


> Das Angebot von Bergamont annehmen?



Nicht jeder kann und/oder will mal eben 600€ für den Ersatz eines Produktes ausgeben. Vor allem dann nicht, wenn er eh schon Zweifel am Produkt und/oder dessen Hersteller hat.


----------



## Unplugged (26. Februar 2014)

Ich habe mir mal die Mühe gemacht, und den Thread noch einmal von Anfang an gelesen. Ich selbst bin der Meinung, dass ich nicht extra einen Thread erstellen muss, um auch mal ein Lob los zu werden und ich denke, dass hier in diesem Zusammenhang der richtige Platz dafür ist.
Ich habe aufgrund eines Garantiefalles ( Rahmen ) auch gerade den Bergamont- Service und Thomas vom online support bemühen müssen und kann die Erfahrungen, die Maruvra gemacht hat, keinesfalls bestätigen. Ohne zu sehr ins Detail gehen zu wollen, weil das wiederum mit diesem Thread nichts zu tun hätte: ich habe innerhalb von drei Tagen ohne jegliche Beanstandung einen nagelneuen Rahmen bekommen. Darüber hinaus ist der direkte Kontakt, um den sich Bergamont über dieses Forum erheblich bemüht, jederzeit unkompliziert und sehr freundlich gewesen. Ich kann Bergamont bis dato nichts anderes attestieren, als dass sie hier ein vorbildliches und vor allem professionelles Verhalten an den Tag legen. Darüber hinaus wurde bei der Montage des neuen Rahmens beim Händler vor Ort noch ein kleiner Fehler beim Aufbau gemacht, ein entsprechendes Ersatzteil bekomme ich nun noch nachträglich von Bergamont zugesandt.
Die Annahme der Reklamation wurde auch zu keinem Zeitpunkt weder von Bergamont, noch vom Vertragshändler vor Ort (bei dem ich das Rad NICHT gekauft habe), in Frage gestellt, es gab keine unangebrachten Bemerkungen zur möglichen Ursache o.ä. und die Abwicklung ging schnell und in meinem Sinne über die Bühne.

Und jetzt geht wieder biken.


----------



## bastea82 (26. Februar 2014)

psychorad!cal schrieb:


> Das bringt doch alles nichts,die Fronten sind verhärtet,jetzt sind Alternativen gefragt noch 10 Seiten ICB gebrabbel bringen dem Jungen auch kein Bike mit dem er schredden kann.
> Als erstes würde ich als Te mal versuchen so eine Strebe zu bekommen um sagen zu können was ggf.Noch alles verbogen ist oder eben nicht...wenn das ganze Ding krumm ist seis drum aber man hat wenigestens was versucht ausser rumstampfen
> Wenn der Rahmen und Schwinge verbogen sind kauft man sich halt irgend einen Rahmen günstig aus 2ter Hand und baut seine Teile ran und der Junge kann wieder den Wald unsicher machen.
> Weitere Ideen..?




Wieso er keine Strebe einzeln erhalten wird, zumindest von Bergamont, wurde schon x Mal erklärt.


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. Februar 2014)

bastea82 schrieb:


> Wieso er keine Strebe einzeln erhalten wird, zumindest von Bergamont, wurde schon x Mal erklärt.


Nicht geschenkt, aber kaufen wird er die Strebe doch dürfen


----------



## Epic-Treter (26. Februar 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Nicht geschenkt, aber kaufen wird er die Strebe doch dürfen



Schau Dir mal die Schraubenköpfe auf den Fotos vom Hinterbau in Post#33 an. So wie die zugerichtet sind, wird das ein unheimlicher Erfolg werden, wenn er selbst montiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fffoxhunter (26. Februar 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Nicht geschenkt, aber kaufen wird er die Strebe doch dürfen



Wo will er sie den kaufen? bei bergamont?


----------



## psychorad!cal (26. Februar 2014)

bastea82 schrieb:


> Wieso er keine Strebe einzeln erhalten wird, zumindest von Bergamont, wurde schon x Mal erklärt.



Wenn bei meinem Speci die Streben die Biege machen will ich verdammte scheisse nochmal auch welche kaufen können,oder zumindest den Hinterbau,wo kämen wir denn da hin wenn man sich bevormunden lassen muss.Da würde ich die Mühle gleich einstampfen und beim Hersteller vor die Türe knallen,auf jedenfall keinen neuen Rahmen kaufen der wieder die Biege macht.Das ist aber nur meine Meinung,gibt nämlich auch genug Hersteller die Ersatzteile anbieten,bekommen die halt meine Kohle.


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. Februar 2014)

Epic-Treter schrieb:


> Schau Dir mal die Schraubenköpfe auf den Fotos vom Hinterbau in Post#33 an. So wie die zugerichtet sind, wird das ein unheimlicher Erfolg werden, wenn er selbst montiert


In #121 hatte ich geschrieben.....von einer erfahrenen Person 

#121 :
Eh Ihr Euch noch weiter ärgert.....kauft eine neue Strebe und lasst die von einer erfahrenen Person einbauen, und lernt aus dem Erlebten. 

MMn. sind die Streben falsch konstruiert, denn als Druckstrebe mit frei gelagerten Enden ist das auftretende Moment in der Mitte der Strebe am größten und Diese müsste dort am stärksten sein. Um so eine Durchbiegung zu erreichen, benötigt man schon ordentlich Druck in Längsrichtung.
Begünstigt wird das wegknicken aber auch durch die versetzte Anordnung der Lagerpunkte. Alles nicht optimal 

Was sagt denn der jugendliche Fahrer zu der Sache, wo ist er runtergesprungen?......ja das Rad ist ja für große Sprünge gedacht.
Oder ist er in einen Gegenhang gefallen?


fffoxhunter schrieb:


> Wo will er sie den kaufen? bei bergamont?


Ich hoffe bei irgendeinem BM-Händler .


----------



## Pizzaplanet (26. Februar 2014)

Epic-Treter schrieb:


> Schau Dir mal die Schraubenköpfe auf den Fotos vom Hinterbau in Post#33 an. So wie die zugerichtet sind, wird das ein unheimlicher Erfolg werden, wenn er selbst montiert


 

gut das ich das nicht als einziger gesehen hab ;-)

Sieht schon so aus als wäre das dran ... gebastelt worden.

Ich tippe auf "Strebe beim ausbau" verbogen.

Würde ja passen, unten losgeschraubt oben dran gelassen und dann unten mit schmackes nach innen gedrückt.
Wenn man das direkt so zugeben würde wenn es denn so gewesen wäre dann hätte man auch nur die Strebe ersetzen können.


----------



## Epic-Treter (26. Februar 2014)

Pizzaplanet schrieb:


> Würde ja passen, unten losgeschraubt oben dran gelassen und dann unten mit schmackes nach innen gedrückt.
> Wenn man das direkt so zugeben würde wenn es denn so gewesen wäre dann hätte man auch nur die Strebe ersetzen können.



Das war auch mein Gedanke. Vielleicht auch ein missglückter Versuch, das Hinterrad auszubauen


----------



## kingfrett (26. Februar 2014)

Pizzaplanet schrieb:


> gut das ich das nicht als einziger gesehen hab ;-)
> 
> Sieht schon so aus als wäre das dran ... gebastelt worden.
> 
> ...



Wie ich ja schon mehrfach schrieb! ;-)

Die Biegung ist nämlich genau da, wo man mit der rechten Hand anfassen würde, wenn man sie nur unten nach innen drücken wollen würde. Auch die Spuren an den Lagerbolzen deuten darauf hin, daß hier jemand des Häufigeren mit nicht gerade ausgeprägtem handwerklichen Geschicke zugange war.

Aber hey, jeder fängt mal an und so ne demolierte Strebe gehört manchmal einfach zum Lehrgeld dazu. Und seien wir mal ehrlich, wenn man so richtig jung ist, traut man sich nicht unbedingt immer gleich zur Ma zu rennen und zuzugeben es vergeigt zu haben. Vor allem dann nicht, wenn man sich grad selbst die Krätze ärgert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastea82 (26. Februar 2014)

psychorad!cal schrieb:


> Wenn bei meinem Speci die Streben die Biege machen will ich verdammte scheisse nochmal auch welche kaufen können,oder zumindest den Hinterbau,wo kämen wir denn da hin wenn man sich bevormunden lassen muss.Da würde ich die Mühle gleich einstampfen und beim Hersteller vor die Türe knallen,auf jedenfall keinen neuen Rahmen kaufen der wieder die Biege macht.Das ist aber nur meine Meinung,gibt nämlich auch genug Hersteller die Ersatzteile anbieten,bekommen die halt meine Kohle.



Sehe ich genauso.
Bergamont hat erklärt warum er keine einzelne Strebe bekommt. Das klang plausibel. Und wer weiß was alles passiert wenn er versucht das Ding einzubauen. Ich wollte das Risiko auch nicht tragen. Aber egal, ist alles zu gesagt worden. 
Ich bin gespannt wie es weiter geht. 
Vllt sollten wir die Trovatos oder Galileo Mystery auf den Fall ansetzen, vllt finden die raus was die Strebe verbogen hat. 
Mein Vorschlag: al Quaida


----------



## Frodijak (26. Februar 2014)

…


----------



## falder (27. Februar 2014)

Nach allem was ich hier lese, ich könnte mir höchstens folgendes Zenario vorstellen: das Rad liegt auf der rechten Seite, Krafteinwirkung (ganzer Mensch, Fußtritt, zufallig oder absichtlich z.b. Neider ) von oben auf das Hinterrad (weich Eingespeicht) in unmittelbarer Strebennähe.


----------



## Basti138 (27. Februar 2014)

...


----------



## inflameswetrust (14. März 2014)

also, ich fahre selbst ein Big air, das 6.1, ein freund das 8.2, und würde behaupten , dass wir beide den Rahmen richtig hart ran nehmen (Krassestes Beispiel: neu gebauten double nach 15 metern im Flat gelandet, weil die landung nach 12 war), und die Rahmen machen das vollkommen Problemlos mit. Außerddem arbeiten wir beide in Fahrrad Läden, die viel Bergamont verkaufen, und haben beide gute Erfahrungen mit dem Service gemacht, falls es Probleme gibt. Und dass es welche gibt kommt bei BGM meiner Meinung nach deutlich seltener vor, als bei anderen, z.T. sogar teureren Marken.


----------



## Basti138 (14. März 2014)

15 Meter hoch, oder lang ?

Und wieso sollte man nach 12 Uhr nicht landen können ?


----------



## inflameswetrust (14. März 2014)

15 Metern hoch wäre schon. Nein der double war 12 meter lang, und ich bin aus angst zu kurz zu springen viel zu schnell gewesen und 15 meter weit gesprungen und ins flat eingeschlagen. Wobei ihc mich nicht zerlegt hab  ,  der ist das aber nach dem ich wusste wie schnell man sein muss


----------



## Christer (23. März 2014)

bergamont schrieb:


> Das Rad wurde von zwei unserer Händler *und unserem Service untersucht*, alle drei sind zu dem Ergebnis gekommen, dass kein Materialfehler vorliegt, der einen Austausch auf Garantie rechtfertigt.





bergamont schrieb:


> *Wir haben das Bike nicht vor Ort begutachtet* weil das Schadensbild, nach unserer Auffassung, einen Garantiefall eindeutig ausschließt.



Sehr geehrter Vertreter der Firma Bergamont, klären Sie uns doch bitte einmal auf, an welcher Stelle Sie jetzt genau Ihre Kunden und Kaufinteressenten hier belogen haben.

Wurde das entsprechende Bike nun durch Ihren Service eingehend "untersucht", wie Sie es in diesem Thread geschrieben haben, oder wurde das Bike nicht vor Ort begutachtet, wie Sie es auch in diesem Thread beschrieben haben?

Es wäre schön wenn Sie diesen Punkt einmal genau aufklären würden.

Ich bin jedenfalls sehr froh KEIN Bergamont Bike gekauft zu haben und das wird nach diesem Thread auch so bleiben.


Meine Meinung dazu:

Das Problem hier ist, dass nicht der Hersteller der rechtliche Ansprechpartner ist, sondern der Händler/Einzelhändler der das Fahrrad verkauft hat. Zuerst sollte der Einzelhändler schriftlich mit einer Frist zur Nachbesserung aufgefordert werden. Sollte das nicht positiv enden, würde ich die Fotos oder das Bike mal ein oder zwei öffentlich bestellten Sachverständigen vorlegen (jemand der sich Sachverständiger nennt ist noch lange kein Sachverständiger) und nach deren erster Meinung dann eventuell Klage gegen die Firma Jehle Bikes beim zuständigen AG einreichen.

Die Meinung von zwei Fahrradhändlern ist doch absolut gar nichts wert. Woher nimmt der Händler oder sein Mitarbeiter die rechtliche und technische Qualifikation für eine definitive Aussage? In 90% aller Fahrradgeschäfte arbeiten doch nur unqualifizierte Personen.

In diesem Fall ist viel zu viel Zeit mit sinnlosen Dingen verloren gegangen.


----------



## Pizzaplanet (23. März 2014)

Und da soviel Zeit vergangen ist hat der Kunde hier nur Ansprüche wenn ER beweisen kann das das bike bei Auslieferung in dem Zustand war ;-)


----------



## Epic-Treter (23. März 2014)

Wenn ich mir den Hinterbau des Bikes so betrachte, insbesondere wie an den Schraubverbindungen herumgewürgt wurde, kann ich mir nur sehr schwer vorstellen, dass das Bike so ausgeliefert wurde. Ausserdem muß das Hinterrad total schief gestanden haben mit 2 unterschiedlich langen Streben. Wie ist er dann damit gefahren?  @Snoopyracer Wer hier gelogen hat, sei mal dahingestellt. Nein, ich bin kein Bergamont Mitarbeiter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MikeGa (23. März 2014)

bergamont schrieb:


> Es ist äußerst unwahrscheinlich, dass die Strebe durch eine fehlerhafte Endmontage bei Jehlebikes verbogen ist, da alle Räder von uns vormontiert ausgeliefert werden. Das bedeutet, dass der Händler den Lenker (ggfls. den Vorbau), das Vorderrad, die Pedale montiert und anschließend Schaltung und Bremsen einstellt bzw. überprüft. Der Rahmen muss dabei nicht extra montiert werden. Wenn der Schaden zu diesem Zeitpunkt schon vorhanden war, wäre es aber in der Tat die Sorgfalt des Monteurs die so einen Mangel erkennt.
> Wäre dies anders herum so, dass wir tatsächlich ein Rad mit mangelhafter Strebe geliefert hätten und Jehle hätte das Rad so ausgeliefert, so hätte Jehle innerhalb der ersten sechs Monate nachweisen müssen ein einwandfreies Rad and dich geliefert zu haben. Nach dieser Zeit ist es an dir diesen Nachweis zu erbringen, wenn du das versuchen möchtest gibt es dafür Gutachter.
> 
> Zum Schadensbild und nochmal dazu warum es nicht reicht die Strebe auszutauschen:
> ...



Würde sich das nicht viel besser beurteilen lassen wenn ihr das Bike anschauen würdet?
Selbst wenns selbstverschuldet war, würde ich mir auch lieber nur ein Ersatzteil kaufen.


----------



## Epic-Treter (23. März 2014)

MikeGa schrieb:


> Selbst wenns selbstverschuldet war, würde ich mir auch lieber nur ein Ersatzteil kaufen.



Warum sie das Ersatzteil nicht einzeln verkaufen, haben sie weiter oben ausführlich und nachvollziehbar erläutert


----------



## MikeGa (23. März 2014)

Ohne das Bike gesehen zu haben...
Um wenn ein Bike durch ne Verbogene Strebe grundsätzlich schrottreif ist (was ich nicht abstreite, aber anschauen sollte man es sich) bin ich froh kein Bergamont zu fahren


----------



## Pizzaplanet (23. März 2014)

Man sollte alles lesen und dann urteilen.
Da der "schaden" über 6 Monate nach dem kauf erst auffiel gehen viele davon aus das er erst nach dem kauf entstanden ist.


----------



## Epic-Treter (23. März 2014)

MikeGa schrieb:


> Ohne das Bike gesehen zu haben...
> Um wenn ein Bike durch ne Verbogene Strebe grundsätzlich schrottreif ist (was ich nicht abstreite, aber anschauen sollte man es sich) bin ich froh kein Bergamont zu fahren



Und was ist, wenn die die Strebe einzeln tauschen, Junior legt sich auf die Nase wg. des oben beschriebenen Risikos verdeckter Schäden? Wer haftet denn dann?


----------



## MikeGa (23. März 2014)

Tauscht Du bei jedem Defekt /Sturz/ schrägen Landung das ganze Bike bzw. Rahmen? Siehst doch auch nicht ob sich irgendwo ein Haarriss gebildet hat.


----------



## Epic-Treter (23. März 2014)

MikeGa schrieb:


> Tauscht Du bei jedem Defekt /Sturz/ schrägen Landung das ganze Bike bzw. Rahmen? Siehst doch auch nicht ob sich irgendwo ein Haarriss gebildet hat.



Nö, ich würde dann aber auch zugeben, dass ich den Schaden selbst verursacht habe


----------



## MikeGa (23. März 2014)

Zurück zu meiner ersten Aussage. Hatte auch schon schräge Landungen, leider ist der Wald nicht immer schön perfekt geshaped, ohne das sich der ganze Rahmen gestaucht hat. Und wenn mir jetzt ein Hersteller sagen würde, ich bin nicht Pro genug, fahre einfach zu schlecht für ihre Bikes bin ich froh keines davon zu fahren


----------



## Epic-Treter (23. März 2014)

MikeGa schrieb:


> Zurück zu meiner ersten Aussage. Hatte auch schon schräge Landungen, leider ist der Wald nicht immer schön perfekt geshaped, ohne das sich der ganze Rahmen gestaucht hat. Und wenn mir jetzt ein Hersteller sagen würde, ich bin nicht Pro genug, fahre einfach zu schlecht für ihre Bikes bin ich froh keines davon zu fahren



Wie der Schaden an dem Bergamont letztlich entstanden ist, ist hier ja nicht geklärt. Ob schräge Landung oder sonstige Gewalteinwirkung oder schlechte Sonneneinstrahlung. Ich glaube aber, dass sich der Hersteller Deines Bikes im gleichen Fall auch nicht beduppen läßt. Die kommen Dir da relativ schnell drauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastea82 (31. März 2014)

MikeGa schrieb:


> Und wenn mir jetzt ein Hersteller sagen würde, ich bin nicht Pro genug, fahre einfach zu schlecht für ihre Bikes bin ich froh keines davon zu fahren



Das hat Bergamont auch nicht behauptet. Man zeigt lediglich Möglichkeiten auf wie es zu dem Schadensbild kommen kann. Aber dafür müsste man sich mal alles durchlesen und auch verstehen.
Fakt ist, niemand weiß wie es die Strebe verbogen hat, außer der Sohnemann. Und der sagt mMn nicht die Wahrheit.
Just my 2 Cent

Bas


----------



## MikeGa (31. März 2014)

Ja, habt ja recht. Sollen doch auch drauf kommen!Nur müsste man sich meiner Meinung nach dafür das Bike anschauen.


----------

